# Basic DNP Log - 2 Week Blast - No Pics..



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Just a real simple log, cba to go into much detail, long story short doing a 2 week blast of DNP, will post what meds I take ED and post my weight and diet/training. Currently using Wildcat Test 500 1ml EW. Took first 3 caps of DNP last night (using HP DNP, first 6 cap will be the old capsules I had from them, turqoise ones, after that its the new green and white caps, hopefully new ones are just as strong/stronger!) T3 dose is low as only a few tabs left, not sure if I can even afford more, if I can get more in time I'll run it at 100mcg ED and for 1 week after stopping.

*Goal weight is: 200lbs (Dreamer Goal) 210lbs (More realistic goal).*

*First weigh in (this morning): 231.0lbs* - carrying a lot of water as the last week has been spending eating TOTAL junk and no training (silly me!) I expect weight will drop very quick to start as water comes off but we'll see... Was ~221lbs a week ago prior to eating junk all week.

*Today's weight then: 231.0lbs*

*Meds: 750mg HP DNP, 120mcg AP Clen, 50mcg T3, elite-n Ultimate Weight Loss Stack (1 cap)*

*Training: Some chest, only 3 exercises 3 sets each, felt very weak already and little motivation because of it! + 1 hour stepper. *

*Diet: So far today, just 200g Whey.. May have some chicken and egg whites later. Aiming for f*ck all carbs whilst I'm using DNP to maximize fatloss and low fat intake also..*


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

Look forward to seeing the results, good luck. Subbed.


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

good luck with your cycle but would be great if you could put up some before and after pics as not many peeps run to 750mg dnp


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Its not a thread without pics.....! :laugh:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

If the results are good/visible enough I'll put an after pic up as I have pics from a few weeks ago which I haven't really changed since and will give you an idea. We'll see!

It may only be 500mg/2 caps, depends how long I can bare 3 ED for, last time it was not more than a day lol, once it starts to build up it's horrible!!! If anyone wants to donate me some T3 feel free! :thumb:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

F*ck it I took some befores, look bloody awful though, so will decide whether to put them up depending on the afters lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> F*ck it I took some befores, look bloody awful though, so will decide whether to put them up depending on the afters lol


C'mon mate we're all here to support you! Throw em up! Will make you work harder to make the after pics better!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Just a real simple log, cba to go into much detail, long story short doing a 2 week blast of DNP, will post what meds I take ED and post my weight and diet/training. Currently using Wildcat Test 500 1ml EW. Took first 3 caps of DNP last night (using HP DNP, first 6 cap will be the old capsules I had from them, turqoise ones, after that its the new green and white caps, hopefully new ones are just as strong/stronger!) T3 dose is low as only a few tabs left, *NOT SURE IF I CAN AFFORD MORE,* if I can get more in time I'll run it at 100mcg ED and for 1 week after stopping.
> 
> *Goal weight is: 200lbs (Dreamer Goal) 210lbs (More realistic goal).*
> 
> ...


cant afford more t3 but can afford a 8k car?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Aha I look like an hour glass right now, I carry so much fat round my mid section and when I retain water, guess where it goes? Carrying god knows how many lbs of water right now too... Once I've got some decent afters, I'll put them up!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Rq355 said:


> cant afford more t3 but can afford a 8k car?


Because I'm not paid this month and I've spunked all my money herp derp? Did I ever claim to have 8k sat in the bank? Or did I ever claim I was planning to buy the car right now?

Get an education dumb dumb.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Because I'm not paid this month and I've spunked all my money herp derp? Did I ever claim to have 8k sat in the bank? Or did I ever claim I was planning to buy the car right now?
> 
> Get an education dumb dumb.


thanks for the neg have one back :001_tt2:

no need to get so angry take a deep breath and relax I just said so your words in the other thread were "I have 8k to spend" what does that mean? that your implying you have the 8k there

Your better off getting yourself a education first before trying to tell others


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Rq355 said:


> thanks for the neg have one back :001_tt2:
> 
> no need to get so angry take a deep breath and relax I just said so your words in the other thread were "I have 8k to spend" what does that mean? that your implying you have the 8k there
> 
> Your better off getting yourself a education first before trying to tell others


Link me to the post where I said "I have 8k to spend".. LOL, it's funny how many morons totally misinterpret and assume things. I may have said "I'll be looking to spend around 8k." That means something totally different.. Anyway, don't bother posting in this thread unless it's on topic, don't want this thread filled with irrelevant rubbish..


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

back on topic.

750 mg and you are a nutter, i was sweating like a nun in a field of cucumbers on 500. people at work and at the gym started asking me why i was such a sweaty fcuk, then suddenly stopped sweating after ha.

defo would not recommend using in this heat it was horrible, changed pillow cases every night and sheets every other pretty much. a fan for your room is a must, i considered spanking £250 on an air conditioning unit hahah


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Link me to the post where I said "I have 8k to spend".. LOL, it's funny how many morons totally misinterpret and assume things. I may have said "I'll be looking to spend around 8k." That means something totally different.. Anyway, don't bother posting in this thread unless it's on topic, don't want this thread filled with irrelevant rubbish..


well its a simple concept if you dont have any money till payday or whatever good luck with buying a performance car

but ok I shall call it a day here :beer: no hard feelings


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Captain-splooge said:


> back on topic.
> 
> 750 mg and you are a nutter, i was sweating like a nun in a field of cucumbers on 500. people at work and at the gym started asking me why i was such a sweaty fcuk, then suddenly stopped sweating after ha.
> 
> defo would not recommend using in this heat it was horrible, changed pillow cases every night and sheets every other pretty much. a fan for your room is a must, i considered spanking £250 on an air conditioning unit hahah


Do need a fan, aint got nothing atm!!! WE'll see how it goes!


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Do need a fan, aint got nothing atm!!! WE'll see how it goes!


ha ill give it 3 days before you have nipped down to Argos and bought yourself a 12 quid fan. i once went to bed with one of those freezer blocks you put in cool bags wrapped in a towel


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Do need a fan, aint got nothing atm!!! WE'll see how it goes!


I'm same at the moment, no fan and not doing bad. However, I do have 4 windows in my bedroom, all open for a breeze.

I've upped dose to 500 today, so will see if it continues to be comfortable.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm currently on 6th day of 200mg and am constantly hot, have a fan on me as I type lol the mrs hates it, she's cold all night and wakes up to wet pillows and sheets lol crazy stuff


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Captain-splooge said:


> ha ill give it 3 days before you have nipped down to Argos and bought yourself a 12 quid fan. i once went to bed with one of those freezer blocks you put in cool bags wrapped in a towel


3 days? More like 3 hours, went out and bought one earlier haha £10!! Powerful as fook for £10, albeit a little noisy, hopefully I can sleep okay with it on!

Not sure if it's because of the DNP or coincedence, but I've got a fat headache have done for a couple of hours.. Been drinking plenty, had god knows how many ****es and **** isn't dark or anything so don't believe I'm dehydrated.. Hmm.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Which DNP you using C.hill?


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Isn't that HP DNP really under dosed


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Old caps weren't imo, only ones I've used but they are strong, I've felt f*cked today lol and only day 1... Not unerdosed by much if they are. Can't comment on the new caps though, will take 3 of them tonight, so we'll see!


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Old caps weren't imo, only ones I've used but they are strong, I've felt f*cked today lol and only day 1... Not unerdosed by much if they are. Can't comment on the new caps though, will take *3 of them tonight*, so we'll see!


in one go? fook that


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah in one go.. Weighed myself this morning , *227.8lbs*. Must admit I was hoping for more as I'm carrying a fair bit of water and didn't eat much yesterday, but it also hasn't built up fully in my system so we'll see...

With regards to these new ones, took 3 last night, slept like crap (kept waking up) hence I'm up early on a Sunday as I can't sleep, also dehydrated as f*ck. Heat wise, was okay in bed as I had the fan, actually stopped me waking up in a sweaty mess, however now I've moved out of the fan, starting to heat up! Still to early to comment on the quality of them though.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> Yeah in one go.. Weighed myself this morning , *227.8lbs*. Must admit I was hoping for more as I'm carrying a fair bit of water and didn't eat much yesterday, but it also hasn't built up fully in my system so we'll see...
> 
> With regards to these new ones, took 3 last night, slept like crap (kept waking up) hence I'm up early on a Sunday as I can't sleep, also dehydrated as f*ck. Heat wise, was okay in bed as I had the fan, actually stopped me waking up in a sweaty mess, however now I've moved out of the fan, starting to heat up! Still to early to comment on the quality of them though.


Good luck mate hope you get the results you after


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL and if you think your fat pop in my journal and you will see what real fat is but this time i'm taking the long road to decent shape instead off crazy 2 week hardcore diets as I normally do.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/193656-zero-hero-working-scott-2.html


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Which DNP you using C.hill?


BRL mate.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> BRL mate.


Think that's what HP is?



reza85 said:


> LOL and if you think your fat pop in my journal and you will see what real fat is but this time i'm taking the long road to decent shape instead off crazy 2 week hardcore diets as I normally do.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/193656-zero-hero-working-scott-2.html


Good luck bro, had a quick look, and your a fair bit leaner than me tbh!!! I have NO abs at all atm... You have some sort of ab visibility! Im a bit yo yo as well, 2 steps forward, 1.9 steps back.. Rather annoying haha.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Anyone taste buds/appetite go weird on DNP?

Tbh I've actually lost it mostly this time, no desire to eat anything really, normally my appetite is unstoppable, and last on DNP I had quite an appetite but a lot of carb cravings..

However this time so far I'm not really wanting to eat much, and also the thought of eating chicken is making me want to vomit?! I cooked up 2.5kg yesterday, ate about 500g yesterday which was actually a bit of a struggle, and now everytime I open the fridge and smell the remaining 2kg it makes me feel sick, so close to throwing it away!!

Whey and liquid egg whites seem to be the easiest thing to get down.. Might try have an omlette later. Haven't tried facing tuna yet, the thought is more appealing than chicken right now though! Hmm. Doesn't bother me, the less I eat the better tbh for the next 2 weeks (normally I'd advocate going really low calorie, however for 2 weeks I don't think it'll hurt, and want to maximise fat loss!)


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

So just been and trained. Trained back, couple of sets on bis and half hour stepper. Wanted to do an hour really but was very sweaty during cardio and training and felt quite breathless (common with higher DNP dose), also heart rate was higher than usual. May go back later for another half hour or so depending on how I'm feeling..

So far today all I've eaten is 300g of Whey with a few 100ml of milk and a few mouthfuls of egg whites..


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Damn.. Last night I weighed myself before bed, and my weight was EXACTLY what it was in the morning, and I knew that could only mean good things as I always drop weight over night.. After a night of horrible sweating and crap sleep, I came in this morning at...

*222.6lbs* :thumb: That's -8.4lbs after 3 doses of 3 caps.. Seems it's starting to build up now and its getting tougher, however with losses like that, I've got to try and battle on!

22.6lbs to go, probably another 12 doses until I stop. That means I only need to average 1.8lbs a day loss, to hit my target of 200lbs, which is very possible I feel, and will mean 31lbs lost in 2 weeks. Even if I just miss it in the 2 weeks, no doubt some lbs of water weight will drop off once I stop the DNP and I'll likely hit it then!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Subbed. Nice work so far mate!

I lost 9lb (245 to 236) in 5 days last week just by using intermittent fasting btw...  The first week of dieting is always the craziest in terms of weight loss, love it.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah water always come off lol, knew I was carrying a lot though so was kinda expecting it! Just hope I can hit my target! Imagine it's going to start getting real tough now @ 3 caps and suspect I may have to drop to 2! :thumbdown: Might try 2 at night, 1 in the morning, as 3 all before bed is hitting my quality of sleep hard.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Excellent progress already! Cant wait to try dnp!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

just-that-ek said:


> Excellent progress already! Cant wait to try dnp!


Just take it easy first time and build up slowly (5 days of 1 cap, then 5 days at 2 etc.) I'm so hot today its mad, sat topless, window wide open, fan on full blast, and i'm sweating - quite unpleasant...

Not sure if I'm going to be able to train like this or not really!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Going well mate!

I'm 9lbs down from last Monday  obviously a bit of water and glycogen but I'm happy so far lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Going well mate!
> 
> I'm 9lbs down from last Monday  obviously a bit of water and glycogen but I'm happy so far lol


Can you get any leaner?! Jeez if I looked like you i'd be dead happy and lean bulking to add even more size!! (Even though you've got a great amount of mass anyway, bigger is better!)

You planning to compete or something? Summers over, only the fat fackers like me should still be cutting haha!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Good goin mate, I don't think I ould do 3 of these a day, currently having 1 at night and 1 12 hours later. That is more than enough I think, I'm hot all the time.

I was expecting worse to be honest, people talk about it being like torture, but I don't see it. It's just like a very hot day, and night, all the time.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

squatthis said:


> Good goin mate, I don't think I ould do 3 of these a day, currently having 1 at night and 1 12 hours later. That is more than enough I think, I'm hot all the time.
> 
> I was expecting worse to be honest, people talk about it being like torture, but I don't see it. It's just like a very hot day, and night, all the time.


3 is near on torture!! Defo won't be trying 4, would be hell.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> 3 is near on torture!! Defo won't be trying 4, would be hell.


I went up to 500mg JDL DNP after building up for a week....those two days of 500 were torture. Couldnt sleep and so hot. Drank 6 litres of water between 3 and 5am one morning.....came off it after that.....


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Subbed, how many times have you done DNP ? I presume you started at 1 cap?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

durhamlad said:


> I went up to 500mg JDL DNP after building up for a week....those two days of 500 were torture. Couldnt sleep and so hot. Drank 6 litres of water between 3 and 5am one morning.....came off it after that.....


Did you use electrolytes? First time I ran it I didn't and even at real low dose, I was f*cked, because clearly my body wasnt rehydrating... Since then I started using electrlyte tabs (from MP) and its fine, still feel like **** but not dehydrated.



Ben_Dover said:


> Subbed, how many times have you done DNP ? I presume you started at 1 cap?


When I first ran it yes, I worked up.. Now I know what I can handle so this time started at 3. Also done 1 other propre blast , and then taken it on random occasions at other times lol.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Can you get any leaner?! Jeez if I looked like you i'd be dead happy and lean bulking to add even more size!! (Even though you've got a great amount of mass anyway, bigger is better!)
> 
> You planning to compete or something? Summers over, only the fat fackers like me should still be cutting haha!


Just having a 4 week trim up mate for my honeymoon, gotta look good for the beach lol

Plus the day I get back I'm blasting again with 6000kcals so should get a nice little rebound effect!

Thinking of competing in may, will see how it goes!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Just having a 4 week trim up mate for my honeymoon, gotta look good for the beach lol
> 
> Plus the day I get back I'm blasting again with 6000kcals so should get a nice little rebound effect!
> 
> Thinking of competing in may, will see how it goes!


Ah congrats mate, good reasoning then haha I'll let you off!

You should mate, would clean up !


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

All this is fcuking temting me to do my 3rd run on it you fcuker! :lol:

Good weight you've dropped their mate :thumbup1: You're a harder man than me taking 3 caps too! I only do 1, 2 max if I'm feeling brave! Keep it up

Now, where's my leftover DNP cap!........ :lol:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> All this is fcuking temting me to do my 3rd run on it you fcuker! :lol:
> 
> Good weight you've dropped their mate :thumbup1: You're a harder man than me taking 3 caps too! I only do 1, 2 max if I'm feeling brave! Keep it up
> 
> Now, where's my leftover DNP cap!........ :lol:


Haha you look lean anyway mate! Crikey if I was lean as some of you lads I'd be happy for now lol! 3 is hell mate, I literally can't leave my fan or I start to sweat like fook! Appetite is fooked, threw away 2kg of chicken (cooked) as I'd prepared it other day but the smell of it everytime made me want to gag.. Living off of whey protein and egg whites! :| Might get me some steak later, can always eat steak!

Had fack all fibre too, so my stomach is minging! All in all, bit of a mess, but dropping good weight so that's the important bit, right?? :lol:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

cant wait to try dnp!


----------



## tcastle (May 26, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> cant wait to try dnp!


The weight loss is amazing, but i can assure you that it's not something you look forward about once you've done it.

I've done three dnp cycles and everytime I promised myself I never wanted to go through that hell again.

Still, i'll prolly do it again in the future


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

tcastle said:


> The weight loss is amazing, but i can assure you that it's not something you look forward about once you've done it.
> 
> I've done three dnp cycles and everytime I promised myself I never wanted to go through that hell again.
> 
> Still, i'll prolly do it again in the future


lol i see the heat is person dependent, im hoping i have it easy


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

You look forward to it, you start it, you think why the f*ck am I doing this, you get good results, you tell yourself you won't do it again, then months later you remember how effective it was, you look forward to it, you do it again, you remember how sh*t it makes you feel, process repeats... :whistling:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> lol i see the heat is person dependent, im hoping i have it easy


Take enough it'll make anyone hot, IMO it comes down to the dosing of the tabs.. If you ain't feeling the heat, I doubt it's doing very much. There's a reason why you get hot lol


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

thats why low dose is better imo dnp has become my best friend at low dose! when i used high dose i just wanted to come off!

i may even ask my source if he can cap me 100mg caps so i can run it for ages with t3/clen.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

how many of you run clen with dnp?


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Take enough it'll make anyone hot, IMO it comes down to the dosing of the tabs.. If you ain't feeling the heat, I doubt it's doing very much. There's a reason why you get hot lol


true that it all depends how potent your dnp is i only need 1 cap of mu source dnp but other brands i need double if not 3x


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> how many of you run clen with dnp?


not yet but will be doing very soon low dose dnp clen/t3 great combo!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> how many of you run clen with dnp?


120mcg ED.



ethan2009 said:


> true that it all depends how potent your dnp is i only need 1 cap of mu source dnp but other brands i need double if not 3x


Absolute bullsh*t, I appreciate you like this guys DNP, but I reckon you're linked.. I guarantee you that you couldn't take 3-4 of these and not feel f*cked, and if your taking 1 of his and feeling like this, it's far overdosed, in which case its dangerous if he's labelling it at 200mg. Stop chatting crap, seriously, getting boring now.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Haha you look lean anyway mate! Crikey if I was lean as some of you lads I'd be happy for now lol! 3 is hell mate, I literally can't leave my fan or I start to sweat like fook! Appetite is fooked, threw away 2kg of chicken (cooked) as I'd prepared it other day but the smell of it everytime made me want to gag.. Living off of whey protein and egg whites! :| Might get me some steak later, can always eat steak!
> 
> Had fack all fibre too, so my stomach is minging! All in all, bit of a mess, but dropping good weight so that's the important bit, right?? :lol:


I still think 1 cap for longer is better than higher doses for shorter periods of time mate.....

I keep saying to myself I'll do 6 weeks on 200mg but still end up throwing in the towel after 2 weeks! :lol: I'm a pussy with the sides though!

You sound like you cope quite well with it TBH so I'd do 1 cap for 4-6weeks if I was you, can't really expect great results in such a short time IMO


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> I still think 1 cap for longer is better than higher doses for shorter periods of time mate.....
> 
> I keep saying to myself I'll do 6 weeks on 200mg but still end up throwing in the towel after 2 weeks! :lol: I'm a pussy with the sides though!
> 
> You sound like you cope quite well with it TBH so I'd do 1 cap for 4-6weeks if I was you, can't really expect great results in such a short time IMO


We'll see, ultimately if I can drop 20-30lbs of weight, it's got to have come from somewhere, I my money's not on muscle. I may try a longe run (5-6 weeks) at a low dose i.e. 1 a day in about a month after finishing this, but I find I tend to be very hot at work anyway so not sure I'd cope with it!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> 120mcg ED.
> 
> Absolute bullsh*t, *I appreciate you like this guys DNP, but I reckon you're linked*.. I guarantee you that you couldn't take 3-4 of these and not feel f*cked, and if your taking 1 of his and feeling like this, it's far overdosed, in which case its dangerous if he's labelling it at 200mg. Stop chatting crap, seriously, getting boring now.


I prefer ECA with it myself, great for energy mate, have you tried this?

LOL at your comments in bold above......Blatant whoring going on, too obvious, if the guys DNP is good then let it sell itself


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> I prefer ECA with it myself, great for energy mate, have you tried this?
> 
> LOL at your comments in bold above......Blatant whoring going on, too obvious, if the guys DNP is good then let it sell itself


Not used ECA with DNP nope. Used ECA before, never really got much from it so haven't bothered since lol.

I know, it's beyond a joke, everyone post he makes is about this guys DNP trying to sell it, going to be some negging going on soon..


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

ha ha ha i new you would break you on hp pay role? anyway who said 3 of hp dnp? not me? why think i ment hp?

anyway if you read my other post's on this thread you will see i used hp a while back and said it was decent! but not the best. dont no what its like now.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Not used ECA with DNP nope. Used ECA before, never really got much from it so haven't bothered since lol.
> 
> I know, it's beyond a joke, everyone post he makes is about this guys DNP trying to sell it, going to be some negging going on soon..


People aren't daft so I wouldn't worry! :lol:

ECA(as long as it's decent eph) help me out a great deal on my last run.....something to think about anyway


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

anyway i like to help guys out + i may get some discount :laugh:

prob like you on hp

+ i have pics to prove my results


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

ethan2009 said:


> ha ha ha i new you would break you on hp pay role? anyway who said 3 of hp dnp? not me? why think i ment hp?
> 
> anyway if you read my other post's on this thread you will see i used hp a while back and said it was decent! but not the best. dont no what its like now.


You knew I'd break? So you were posting crap to try and get a reaction? Negged and reported to mods, fed up of your crap.



Hotdog147 said:


> People aren't daft so I wouldn't worry! :lol:
> 
> ECA(as long as it's decent eph) help me out a great deal on my last run.....something to think about anyway


He's daft, putting his email in his user title and banging on about DNP, hoping people will email him and ask for his/his mates details to order it LOL. Neg train?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

ethan2009 said:


> anyway i like to help guys out + i may get some discount :laugh:
> 
> prob like you on hp
> 
> + i have pics to prove my results


No I don't get any discount, hence why I don't go around plugging it 24/7 like a bellend. Reported to mods for advertising.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

so why you taking it to heart then emmmm

+ your also 1 advertising hp when hp sells aas sure thats against the rule's?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

ethan2009 said:


> so why you taking it to heart then emmmm
> 
> + your also 1 advertising hp when hp sells aas sure thats against the rule's?


I'm not, I'm bored of reading your plugging posts, are you dumb?? Clearly I'm not the only one that's noticed, Hotdog has agreed.. Where have I ever advertised HP? LOL, you're really not the sharpest knife in the cutlery draw are you..

Oh, and your results were very average, could of been done without DNP easily, so I wouldn't be so sure about the quality of your mates DNP LOL. Don't bother posting in this thread again, or you'll keep getting negged. Won't get many customers when you're red..


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> You knew I'd break? So you were posting crap to try and get a reaction? Negged and reported to mods, fed up of your crap.
> 
> He's daft, putting his email in his user title and banging on about DNP, hoping people will email him and ask for his/his mates details to order it LOL. Neg train?


LOL never noticed that!......I don't get involved in all this negging lark mate, too much negativity in the world already! :lol:

Just interested in this thread, I capped my own DNP so I know its good and dosed right!(Not a plug either!!!) so I'll stick to that!

It's a doddle, other than everything in my kitchen went bright yellow! Including my hands and that was with two pair of gloves on! :lol:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> LOL never noticed that!......I don't get involved in all this negging lark mate, too much negativity in the world already! :lol:
> 
> Just interested in this thread, I capped my own DNP so I know its good and dosed right!(Not a plug either!!!) so I'll stick to that!
> 
> It's a doddle, other than everything in my kitchen went bright yellow! Including my hands and that was with two pair of gloves on! :lol:


I got flipping yellow fingers from handling a couple of these caps earlier! Well annoying lol! Bit of yellowing in eyes too, looks rather odd.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> I got flipping yellow fingers from handling a couple of these caps earlier! Well annoying lol! *Bit of yellowing in eyes too, looks rather odd*.


That can't be good!!!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> That can't be good!!!


One of the sides at higher dose, it's a dye at the end of the day, hence yellow jizz, ****, sweat etc!!! All goes back to normal 5-7 days after coming off, as I'm sure you're aware!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> One of the sides at higher dose, it's a dye at the end of the day, hence yellow jizz, ****, sweat etc!!! All goes back to normal 5-7 days after coming off, as I'm sure you're aware!


Never really used the doses you have though mate. Worst side for me is the heat, I never got yellow jizz, p1ss was pretty fcuked up though!

I'm going to wait for the weather to drop cold I think, then I'll give it a bash again


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Never really used the doses you have though mate. Worst side for me is the heat, I never got yellow jizz, p1ss was pretty fcuked up though!
> 
> I'm going to wait for the weather to drop cold I think, then I'll give it a bash again


Yeah I think low dose is generally side free.. I've experienced the yellow jizz, its not bright yellow, bit of a creamy colour, sort of looks like you have a dodge STI. :lol:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, it's been a fooking hot day to say the least...Just been down to tesco and bought a big 5 litre bottle of water, will refill and aim to drink 1 a day minimum, upto 2. Calories prob a little higher today, had something like 300g whey, probably 700ml semi skimmed milk, 400ml unsweetned almond milk and some steak, oh and a little oat bran, oh and about 300-400ml egg whites !

Just weighed myself, 226.6lbs, so not the same as morning weight like last time, no doubt part increase due to food weight. So not expecting such a big drop tomorrow sadly! Think I may just take 2 caps tonight, then a further cap in the morning if I can handle it.. 3 caps again before bed would be hell I think, was bad enough last night, heat has really cranked up! Didn't train today either, was too hot.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Let us know what you weight in the morning mate, just out if interest


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Uncap it and sniff it mate, I heard it makes you lose weight quicker lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> Let us know what you weight in the morning mate, just out if interest


Of course I will lol, be posting it daily! Would be dissapointed if I don't break 220.0lbs tbh.. Hmm, fingers crossed!!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Weighed in this morning at 222.4lbs, so only -0.2lbs from yesterday. Not sure why such a little, whether it's good weight or what! Looking leaner though! :thumb:

Sleep was better last night with 2 caps, will take another 1 today at some point!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

What do you do for a job if you dont mind me asking?

Im in a stuffy office and sweat alot as it is...


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Ben_Dover said:


> What do you do for a job if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Im in a stuffy office and sweat alot as it is...


Office job too mate.. Get sweaty on nothing in the office haha, I'm off for 2 seeks, hence using the oppourtunity to smash this!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I had same brand dnp as you zues

Got good lose from it, eyes went a little yellow and so did p1ss, cum and flem(got a cold)

The madest thing was I split a cap to reduce the dose of it to drop two caps at the same time

Some yellow crystal hit the floor, I put my foot in it with sock on and my foot is still bloody yellow


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> I had same brand dnp as you zues
> 
> Got good lose from it, eyes went a little yellow and so did p1ss, cum and flem(got a cold)
> 
> ...


Yeah it's good stuff ! Fook trying to split it, once it touches it something, it's doomed for yellowness!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus:3462719 said:


> Yeah it's good stuff ! Fook trying to split it, once it touches it something, it's doomed for yellowness!


Isnt it mad that it stains like that yet we are eating it! Its like eating paint lol except everyone else is doing it making it the norm


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> Isnt it mad that it stains like that yet we are eating it! Its like eating paint lol except everyone else is doing it making it the norm


Makes me wonder, does it dye your insides yellow?!

Noticed a big yellow stain on my bed sheet last night.. Either its a patch where sweat has accumulated, or I ****ed myself the night before!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea I do agree that it's crazy stuff just to be banging it back like it's a Bon Bon

But what do you do. Now I have a sore throat and a cough with a tightness around my neck area

But to be fair it feels like a cold I have

Also I had a customer on thursday who had a horrible chest infection and I bet she's given it to me the [email protected]

I finished my dnp friday but I still get hot flushes mow and then

Some people say it takes 2 weeks to clear, aus said to me that it's completely out of your system in a couple of months


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Yea I do agree that it's crazy stuff just to be banging it back like it's a Bon Bon
> 
> But what do you do. Now I have a sore throat and a cough with a tightness around my neck area
> 
> ...


I never really get a sore throat from it, a dry throat when I wake up, but that's soon resolved after necking some water!

Half life is 36 hours, so 1.5 days for the dose you take to half, and if you're taking it everyday for a period, it'll build up day on day.. I think normally it's 3-4 half lifes for a drug to be regarded as no longer having an effect, which is about right, but yes I'd imagine it'd be months before it was really well and truely not in your system at all.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

So just been to the gym and trained shoulders, went a lot lighter than usual as I feel so lethargic and so desire to go heavy lol, normally press 45-50kg dumbells on shoulders, only did 30's! Went high reps (15-20). Not a bad session considering, didn't do cardio, feel too f*cked!!

One problem I'm having on this course of DNP, and I don't know if it's the DNP or my diet (lack of carbs/fibre/fats), but I find i've got horrible ****s and they BURN like f*ck, horrendous ring sting lol. I've just bought 2 boxes of all bran (love the stuff, love all cereal nom nom) and I'm to have a couple of bowls of that and see if that helps "clear me out" and sort out my bowel movements.

As I said previously I took 2 caps last night, just took my 3rd cap now (around 12 hours later.)


----------



## tcastle (May 26, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Makes me wonder, does it dye your insides yellow?!
> 
> Noticed a big yellow stain on my bed sheet last night.. Either its a patch where sweat has accumulated, or I ****ed myself the night before!!


The nights were for me personally the worst thing. I woke up 2-3 times a night with my sheets drained.

The yellow stains are also normal. It was even so bad that my matress has a big yellow stain on it.

good luck with ur third cap


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

tcastle said:


> The nights were for me personally the worst thing. I woke up 2-3 times a night with my sheets drained.
> 
> The yellow stains are also normal. It was even so bad that my matress has a big yellow stain on it.
> 
> good luck with ur third cap


Yeah same! Days are hot, but I can control my temperature with my fan etc, quality of sleep has diminished on this!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I've been sweaty in bed and very hot in general, however my sleep is excellent.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

squatthis said:


> I've been sweaty in bed and very hot in general, however my sleep is excellent.


Damn, jealous.. I wake up from dehydration and the need to **** multiple times. I can sleep through the night on 1 cap, but on 3, no chance!!

NO PAIN NO GAIN.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Are you still happy the weight loss isn't eating into any muscle mate?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Damn, jealous.. I wake up from dehydration and the need to **** multiple times. I can sleep through the night on 1 cap, but on 3, no chance!!
> 
> NO PAIN NO GAIN.


Ahh, thats where we differ then. I'm only having 2 a day, so 1 before bed and one in the morning.

I'm finding the sides very tolerable with this protocol.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Brook877 said:


> Are you still happy the weight loss isn't eating into any muscle mate?


Yep, maybe starting to look a little flatter, but still looked good in the gym and pump was okay etc, so nothing to worry about at this stage for sure.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

squatthis said:


> Ahh, thats where we differ then. I'm only having 2 a day, so 1 before bed and one in the morning.
> 
> I'm finding the sides very tolerable with this protocol.


Yeah definitely a more sensible approach, I like to think i'm being "hardcore" hahaa, how's your weight loss going mate? What sort of drops you seeing ED? and how you finding training?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Yeah definitely a more sensible approach, I like to think i'm being "hardcore" hahaa, how's your weight loss going mate? What sort of drops you seeing ED? and how you finding training?


I'll be honest, my weight hasn't dropped as much as I would have hoped. Probably 3lbs in 6 days. However, I am definitely holding water, so hopefully I will be one of the users who see's the results after coming off.

Training is going good, I'm hitting shorter and heavier sessions with weights which don't seem to be affected too much, however my cardio is much harder to complete now. Rather than cardio which hits 170+ bpm heart rate, it stays around 140bpm. All in all I am happy, though I am finding that I get a lot of cravings for junk food, which I am successfully combatting at the moment.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Yep, maybe starting to look a little flatter, but still looked good in the gym and pump was okay etc, so nothing to worry about at this stage for sure.


 :thumbup1:

I'm planning on starting dnp in a couple of weeks, at the end of a bulk cycle but while on a cruise stage.

there's some good dnp results floating round on here at the minute


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

going good!

what dosage of electrolytes are you taking? I see 180 tabs from MP wonder if that would be enough for 2 2 week blasts?

cheers


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> going good!
> 
> what dosage of electrolytes are you taking? I see 180 tabs from MP wonder if that would be enough for 2 2 week blasts?
> 
> cheers


I use them, 1 am, 1 middle of day, 1 before bed.. So 3 a day, 60 days worth. Plenty!!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

loving this thread, just waiting for my supplyer to stock in week or so then im straight on the stuff!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Fooking smashing down my third BIG bowl of allbran with unsweetened almond milk and splenda... Probably 1/4 of a bowl left in the box :lol:

Going to have some horrendous ****s today lol, hopefully it will clear my gut out though. :lol:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

so you rate the HP dnp then? tried any other brands?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> so you rate the HP dnp then? tried any other brands?


Only brand I've used mate. I rate HP yes, genuine stuff, good results, doesn't seem underdosed to me but can't comment as not used others, but it works, trust me lol. It's a shame it went up in price, I'm sure it was £35 or so when they first started doing it, then they put the price up and delivery cost! Oh well.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

cheers for info 

ill post a log and pics i think


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Wouldn't worry too much about weight loss while on dnp as messes with water levels something silly. It's 4 days after you stop taking it the fun on the scales begins haha

Good journal this will keep reading


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

can dnp eat away at muscle like t3 or does it work different?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

RACK said:


> Wouldn't worry too much about weight loss while on dnp as messes with water levels something silly. It's 4 days after you stop taking it the fun on the scales begins haha
> 
> Good journal this will keep reading


I know but it's always nice to see it drop and so easy to become demotivated when it doesn't!! Haha, all head games, such is bodybuilding!



crazypaver1 said:


> can dnp eat away at muscle like t3 or does it work different?


No DNP is not catabolic. I'm running 500mg of Test E EW atm anyway so catabolism isn't really a worry. Always best be using some gear when leaning up no matter how you do it, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

yea dnp is a dye but now my eyes,p1ss and jizz have all gone back to normal colour so even if it dydes your insides i think it goes just like the rest of you

Even when you get it on the outside of your skin it takes prob 3/4 days to fade away


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> I know but it's always nice to see it drop and so easy to become demotivated when it doesn't!! Haha, all head games, such is bodybuilding!
> 
> No DNP is not catabolic. I'm running 500mg of Test E EW atm anyway so catabolism isn't really a worry. Always best be using some gear when leaning up no matter how you do it, just to be on the safe side.


yeah i will be running aas along side also but just wanted to check


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

OP, what has your diet been like while using this? Are you still using clen and t3?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

squatthis said:


> OP, what has your diet been like while using this? Are you still using clen and t3?


Still using Clen + T3 ED. Pretty much just protein, little carbs/fats, apart from today, where I ate a whole box of Whole bran cereal (500g), as I think Im a bit clogged up from lack of fibre.. Safe to now im rushing to the loo every now and then to have a **** from **** LOL.

Tempted tomorrow to try MEGA low cal... I.e., no real food, few pints of sugar free jelly and a whole lot of BCAA's (probably 10-12 scoops of Scivation Xtend mixed up with 5 litres of water..) Will decide tomorrow morning depending on the weigh in.

Not expecting much drop tomorrow tbh ate a lot today, most so far.. From what I can recall:

2 PHD Diet Whey Bars

Just over a litre unsweetened almond milk

200g Whey

500g All Bran

Steak + Onion + Peas (Fried the steak using a little flora/butter whatever it was!)

Think that's everything..?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay so another pretty awful nights sleep!

Weight this morning was 219.8lbs.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Okay so another pretty awful nights sleep!
> 
> Weight this morning was 219.8lbs.


when are you due to finish your last tab mate?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> when are you due to finish your last tab mate?


Latest will probably be not Friday coming, but the following Friday, which would mean I took 14-15 doses. May stop Wednesday/Thursday all depending on what weight I'm at, so I can start to go back to normal and hopefully be as normal as possible in time for work the following Monday!!

Got a fat headache again atm, had it the other day, been drinking plenty. Made up 5 litres of BCAA's, plan was to not eat today (fast), but ended up eating 2 bowls of all bran, tempted to have more because I love the stuff, gives me awful ****s though when I eat too much!


----------



## botchla (Feb 18, 2012)

Disregard allbran, need more venison!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

botchla said:


> Disregard allbran, need more venison!


Aha mate I love all bran and all cereal! TBH I bought it to help "unblock" my gut, and have taken it too far and gorged a box each day for the last 2 days LOL, so addictive.. No doubt I'll spend tonight ****ting my guts up like last night!!

Had fook all protein today, no whey, no meat, fuark!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Are the capsules which you use well capped? Or does the dnp leak out and stain everything yellow? Do you get yellow fingers just from handling the capsules?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

also any chance of a pic of the dnp?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Not much leakage, but apparently some, I don't know how, but I Keep all my gear etc in a draw and all the labels on my T3/ Gear etc has gone yellow LOL, even though the powder directly hasn't touched it? I did leave the bag open however with the DNP in last night, so presume that's why. Got yellow fingers too the other day (finger tips), gone now though.

CBA to take a photo atm, sorry mate, they're half green, half white, however the white half is stained yellow. Gone another lot through today (HP again), and the white (or yellow) half is a LOT more yellow.. Don't know if that's any indication to strength or just coincedence!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> CBA to take a photo atm, sorry mate, they're half green, half white, however the white half is stained yellow. Gone another lot through today (HP again), and the white (or yellow) half is a LOT more yellow.. Don't know if that's any indication to strength or just coincedence!


:sad:

lol no worries mate was just interested thats all


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> :sad:
> 
> lol no worries mate was just interested thats all


Order some and you'll see.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

lol i think i will, i have a close friends birthday next weekend so im waiting till after that before i start so i dont drink or do any class A's while im on lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah good shout lol. I think carb cravings have kicked in a little! Appetite is back more so too, first 2 days I had very little appetite at all!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Carb cravings have definitely set in. Today I've eaten some sugar free jelly, 500g of All Bran with milk, about 500ml of egg whites scrambled with a good couple of tbspns of light mayo, some crackers (about 7-8) with humous, and currently eating an 8 pack of flour tortillas!! :| No doubt heat will get bad heat after these lol.

edit: just eaten a Ginster Cornish pasty as well! Oops. And a "toast sandwich" with flora lol, probably won't drop any weight tomorow now! FUARKK.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Carb cravings have definitely set in. Today I've eaten some sugar free jelly, 500g of All Bran with milk, about 500ml of egg whites scrambled with a good couple of tbspns of light mayo, some crackers (about 7-8) with humous, and currently eating an 8 pack of flour tortillas!! :| No doubt heat will get bad heat after these lol.
> 
> edit: just eaten a Ginster Cornish pasty as well! Oops. And a "toast sandwich" with flora lol, probably won't drop any weight tomorow now! FUARKK.


LOL :thumb:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> LOL :thumb:


Feel a bit sick now lol! Fawkk. Annoying thing is, I'm so hot I'm pretty much housebound, I've literally been sat in my room all day each day apart from a couple of evenings !! Soooo bored, and I all to often eat when I'm bored for something to do haha. Grr!


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2010)

Does anyone know how long DNP last before you need to throw it away? I just did a 2 week run with them and I still have some pills left and don't wanna waste them.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Fook knows years I imagine..

Just weighed myself, sitting high at 228.X, expecting I may even weigh more tomorrow than today!! Poss a combination of food weight and water retention from high sodium.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2010)

Haha thanks, guess I shouldn't worry about them going ****. 

How you feeling after eating carbs btw? I got really hot and sweaty so I dropped to around 75g carbs/per day as I really couldn't take the heat.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Not really any diff tbh.. On 3 a day the heats pretty awful anyway, so not sure how much worse it can get! Stomach is f*cked though, presume it was the box of all bran, keep having the ****s, feel really rough. Need to go to bed really, but worried I'll **** myself!!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Weighed in this morning at 221.6lbs, so higher than yest, was kind of expecting that! :thumbdown: My own fault lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah yeah I'm 16lb down in 11 days! Lmao!!!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah yeah I'm 16lb down in 11 days! Lmao!!!


Good job bro! Still got a fooked stomach, fed up of it! :crying: Didn't feel as hot last night though, not quite sure why! Hmm.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

they're a ****er those cravings.

I have switched to intermittent fasting to help with this, I find I can control my cravings in the morning, and having a 6 hour feeding window helps me to feel full and not get the cravings.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Not really any diff tbh.. On 3 a day the heats pretty awful anyway, so not sure how much worse it can get! Stomach is f*cked though, presume it was the box of all bran, keep having the ****s, feel really rough. Need to go to bed really, but worried I'll **** myself!!


So did you soil the bed mate??:laugh:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Bull Terrier said:


> So did you soil the bed mate??:laugh:


Aha not quite!! Still feel minging though!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Stomach still feels rough, had 2 tabs last night, skipping the 3rd today just because I feel so crap, don't want to add to that.. Had a lot of carbs today again, a lot of bread and now some milk.


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

what sups you taking with it mate


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Erm Vitamin C Few grams a day, multi when I remember (which I dont half the time lol), thats about it really.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus:3471037 said:


> Erm Vitamin C Few grams a day, multi when I remember (which I dont half the time lol), thats about it really.


No glucose or electrolytes? Are you staying hydratred enough do you think? As ive seen some use rehydration packs with dnp


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Also what does everyone think of not being able to put on muscle whilst on dnp?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I'm not sure, you're not meant to be able to train hard enough, but I have been using 2 a day from HP and have been hitting PB's on squats and deads this week.

Strange thing is I get out of breath talking to customers at work now. lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

squatthis:3472041 said:


> I'm not sure, you're not meant to be able to train hard enough, but I have been using 2 a day from HP and have been hitting PB's on squats and deads this week.
> 
> Strange thing is I get out of breath talking to customers at work now. lol


Lol that is what i ment, how long have you been on 2aday?


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Erm Vitamin C Few grams a day, multi when I remember (which I dont half the time lol), thats about it really.


 at the dnp dose your doing id try and keep on top of your sups they can really make a differance


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> Lol that is what i ment, how long have you been on 2aday?


10 days now. My squat PB was today as well.

Back at work today and im sat here sweating in an air conditioned office, while everyone around is wearing jumpers.

Bet they think I'm a right freak.

I think the HP caps are underdosed, or maybe I just don't get affected too much the gym. I'm coming off them now so I look forward to seeing the results once the water goes.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

squatthis:3472059 said:


> 10 days now. My squat PB was today as well.
> 
> Back at work today and im sat here sweating in an air conditioned office, while everyone around is wearing jumpers.
> 
> ...


Have you ran dnp before now? If your sweating in the office they must be working lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I use electrolytes, mentioned previously, forgot about that. 3 tabs a day, MP ones to stay hydrated. Okay so yesterday, big carb cravings again, ate a lot of bread (12 slices at least), some ryvita and homous, amongst other bits, and then last night went out and ate a whole tub of ben and jerrys caramel chew chew (orgasmic) and 6 pop tarts (3 packs of 2..) Was expecting for weight to go up even more today. Guess what?

217.0lbs! Still dropped weight lol. Amazed. Looking leanest I have in ages in the mirror, dead chuffed, still a long way to go though so going to try and get back on the sensible boat and cut carbs back out again.

Forgot I also only ha 2 caps/500mg yesterday.. Last night I had a HUGE headache, not sure if it was as a result of eating the carbs, but it really hurt, it's mainly better now but I can still feel sort of lurking this morning.. :thumbdown:


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

U musta been cooking after all them carbs lol I found it real hard to not eat crap on dnp lol I've 70 caps of it here must try it again soon


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Chris86 said:


> U musta been cooking after all them carbs lol I found it real hard to not eat crap on dnp lol I've 70 caps of it here must try it again soon


I really don't know, whenever I have carbs it doesnt seem to make that much difference? But I'm not sure if it's because I'm so hot already, that I can't get much hotter!! Might be why I got the extreme headache? Fook knows.

Does make you wonder if the old american theory of "more carbs = more fat loss", assuming you still eat under maintinence.. hmm..


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Fooking ate a pizza for breakfast didn't I,was 850 calories iirc for the whole thing. Nom nom.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mate I binged on carbs last night too(uncontrollable cravings!) and still woke up lighter this morning?? Lmao! Bed and pillows were drenched though :/


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> Have you ran dnp before now? If your sweating in the office they must be working lol


Oh yeah, I've no doubt they are working. My pillows have been soaked every night. The weight doesn't seem to shift off me as it has with others. Hopefully that is because of water retention, we shall see.

Back to good old cardio and intermittent fasting for me. Might get some clen and t3 as well. I like clen.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

squatthis said:


> Oh yeah, I've no doubt they are working. My pillows have been soaked every night. The weight doesn't seem to shift off me as it has with others. Hopefully that is because of water retention, we shall see.
> 
> Back to good old cardio and intermittent fasting for me. Might get some clen and t3 as well. I like clen.


how have you been eating the last 10days?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I had pizza for breakfast (was like 850 cals), and now I'm sat here DEVOURING a big box of cookie crisp (like 1 545g box), aten 4/5's of the box already LOL, with soya milk!

So much for eating clean today :lol:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> I had pizza for breakfast (was like 850 cals), and now I'm sat here DEVOURING a big box of cookie crisp (like 1 545g box), aten 4/5's of the box already LOL, with soya milk!
> 
> So much for eating clean today :lol:


how can you get away with that? lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> how can you get away with that? lol


We'll find out tomorrow at weigh in whether I did or not!! :lol:


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I hated the cravings for **** food on DNP, since stopping I've had none, its very easy to eat clean off them.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> how have you been eating the last 10days?


2100 kcals, 45% protein, 40% fats, 15% carbs.

There were a couple of days where I couldn't help eating extra carbs, felt bad for doing so, but honestly couldn't stop myself like I normally can.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

squatthis said:


> 2100 kcals, 45% protein, 40% fats, 15% carbs.
> 
> There were a couple of days where I couldn't help eating extra carbs, felt bad for doing so, but honestly couldn't stop myself like I normally can.


dont mean to be a pain but could you just give me a run down of what you eat on a normal day to get them stats? thanks


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

squatthis said:


> I hated the cravings for **** food on DNP, since stopping I've had none, its very easy to eat clean off them.


Carb cravings are unreal ain't they


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I ran dnp 250mg ed for a week lost nothing over the next 2 weeks droped 1/2 a stone

I think some ppl hold more water then others on dnp it's odd tho cos even tho it was over a month I still find it easy to drop fat then I did before the dnp


----------



## botchla (Feb 18, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> I had pizza for breakfast (was like 850 cals), and now I'm sat here DEVOURING a big box of cookie crisp (like 1 545g box), aten 4/5's of the box already LOL, with soya milk!
> 
> So much for eating clean today :lol:


Dem pizza gains!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice to see honesty about what you're eating mate but you're going to have to stop eating all this sh1te if you want to get anywhere near your target weight loss!!

You must be a complete sweaty mess on all those carbs! :lol:

I sweated like fcuk on 50g carbs a day!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

lmao I think i'm being optimistic, praying I can loose the weight AND eat the junk! I get BIG carb cravings normally anyway which sucks! :lol: Can see the difference in the mirror though already, which I'm really happy about, no doubt will be even better when I drop the water and recarb, got another week to go too! :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

How you finding mood mate? I'm a right snappy cúnt at the moment, not good. Just feel really angry all the time lol had a chip on my shoulder or the last 4 days!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> How you finding mood mate? I'm a right snappy cúnt at the moment, not good. Just feel really angry all the time lol had a chip on my shoulder or the last 4 days!


Snappy mate. Hence half my posts on here... Last time I ran it I got banned !! :lol: Have been avoiding family, just so I don't snap at them (my mum knows I'm taking it and knows I'm a miserable tw*t on it anyway.) Okay with mates, just haven't really got a lot to say, too busy thinking about how f*cking about how hot I am.. Apart from when I got the B&Js and Pop tarts last night, that chirped me right up!! Until the fat headache set in, then I was moody again!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Snappy mate. Hence half my posts on here... Last time I ran it I got banned !! :lol: Have been avoiding family, just so I don't snap at them (my mum knows I'm taking it and knows I'm a miserable tw*t on it anyway.) Okay with mates, just haven't really got a lot to say, too busy thinking about how f*cking about how hot I am.. Apart from when I got the B&Js and Pop tarts last night, that chirped me right up!! Until the fat headache set in, then I was moody again!!


Lmao, too hot, too tired, too hungry lol terrible combination.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Lmao, too hot, too tired, too hungry lol terrible combination.


ECA is your friend! Lol

Really helped me out mate


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay so today I've had:

Pizza = 850 Calories

Cookie Crisp (595g) = 2285 Calories

4 Slices of thin bread = 300 calories

Soya milk (~1.2 litres) = 960 calories

So.. 4395 so far!! No doubt will eat more later.. :scared: Didn't realize I'd eaten that much haha, oops.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Probably time to

Sack off the dnp and do some cardio and diet.

Surely not worth taking dnp just to

Enjoy

A bunch of ****e food?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> dont mean to be a pain but could you just give me a run down of what you eat on a normal day to get them stats? thanks


Yeah will do when I'm at home bud, I have everything recorded on myfitnesspal.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

That came out wrong, surely not fun being housebound and eating that much will negate dnp so mite aswell just do normal diet n cardio if cravings are that bad?

Not worth the hassle mate


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Growing Lad said:


> That came out wrong, surely not fun being housebound and eating that much will negate dnp so mite aswell just do normal diet n cardio if cravings are that bad?
> 
> Not worth the hassle mate


It's not that bad lol. I wasn't housebound by any means, I sweated a lot and got carb cravings. But I trained well, with cardio and was hitting PB's while on 500mg a day.

I didn't lose too much weight, but I held a lot of water, I'm p!ssing like a racehorse now so I assume thats now coming off. Hopefully I should see the results in a couple of days.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

squatthis said:


> It's not that bad lol. I wasn't housebound by any means, I sweated a lot and got carb cravings. But I trained well, with cardio and was hitting PB's while on 500mg a day.
> 
> I didn't lose too much weight, but I held a lot of water, I'm p!ssing like a racehorse now so I assume thats now coming off. Hopefully I should see the results in a couple of days.


Sorry bud, that was aimed at son of Zeus, he said he was pretty much house bound with a fan aimed at him. To go thru all that just to have mad cravings and pig out seems insane. It's like slogging 2hiurs of cardio out then getting a dominoes on way home. Pointless!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Growing Lad said:


> Sorry bud, that was aimed at son of Zeus, he said he was pretty much house bound with a fan aimed at him. To go thru all that just to have mad cravings and pig out seems insane. It's like slogging 2hiurs of cardio out then getting a dominoes on way home. Pointless!


Hmm, I see what you are saying. I don't think he is pigging out all the time though. I know the couple of times I ate carbs, I suffered from it through the heat afterwards which stopped me doing it again.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

It was 2 days LOL, and I still lost weight, so why would I stop? Obviously if the weight stops dropping, I'll go back to clean eating (or try to!) If I can eat what I like AND still lose good weight, why wouldn't I? Not really housebound, I just sweat a lot if I go out (more so in the day, by evening I'm OKAY), off work and all my mates work in the day so in reality i've f*ck all to do all day anyway, hence smashing the DNP.

I don't seem to heat up much after carbs, strange. Also ate a big bag of tortilla chips today, expecting poss weight gain/no drop tomorrow, in which case I'll go back to eating clean.

Edit: having said that, I just weighed myself at 220.2lbs, given I seem to normally drop, 4-6lbs of weight overnight, we'll see! :laugh: Going to whack all 3 in again tonight, rather than split it up, seems to make the evenings the next day a lot more tolerable, as I've bared the sides through the night/earlier in the day.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Stomach feels pretty shot, think it's making me constipated lol seems to be all over the shop on DNP. Felt like I needed a **** but didn't, went to toilet and managed to have a ****, but felt like I needed more but I couldn't, getting some pangs in my stomach etc, feels proper rough! May have to get some fibrogel or something tomorrow, don't want to end up eating a whole box of all bran again, that made me feel grim lol


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

I love this log :lol: Its basically a huge moan about dodgy stomachs and a list of junk food consumed today. You going to be firing some pictures up after you've done mate? I really dont understand DNP, all I know is from every log ive seen it seems fking awful! 10lbs down already is good though.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Stomach feels pretty shot, think it's making me constipated lol seems to be all over the shop on DNP. Felt like I needed a **** but didn't, went to toilet and managed to have a ****, but felt like I needed more but I couldn't, getting some pangs in my stomach etc, feels proper rough! May have to get some fibrogel or something tomorrow, don't want to end up eating a whole box of all bran again, that made me feel grim lol


Thats because your living on shìt processed junk food mate, clean it up, get the most out of dnp.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Weighed in this morning at 215.8lbs, so another 1.2lbs despit eating ~6k calories in junk yesterday. 15.2lbs total so far, should easily hit my target of 210.0lbs, but 200.0lbs seems unlikely!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You weighed in about midnight at 220.2 lbs

Just now you weighed 215.8 lbs

And you say you've lost a further 1.2 lbs.

Think the DNP is affecting your brain mate. I make that 4.4 lbs


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> You weighed in about midnight at 220.2 lbs
> 
> Just now you weighed 215.8 lbs
> 
> ...


No you donk lol, all my official weigh ins are done first thing after a ****, so I weighed 1.2lbs LESS than the previous morning weigh in, I just do the night ones to give me a rough indication as to whether or not I'll drop weight!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Congrats on the weight loss even though you have been eating sh!t :thumb:

I came off 2 days ago and have been p!ssing like a racehorse ever since and seem to be losing loads of water weight, will update in a couple of days with my final weight loss.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

squatthis said:


> Congrats on the weight loss even though you have been eating sh!t :thumb:
> 
> I came off 2 days ago and have been p!ssing like a racehorse ever since and seem to be losing loads of water weight, will update in a couple of days with my final weight loss.


How much weight you lost in water so far? I'm hoping if I can get near 205lbs then I might make 200lbs in the following week with water weight!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> How much weight you lost in water so far? I'm hoping if I can get near 205lbs then I might make 200lbs in the following week with water weight!


Not sure yet, I haven't weighed myself since my last day on DNP.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

squatthis said:


> Not sure yet, I haven't weighed myself since my last day on DNP.


Ah fair enough, well good luck! Seen much difference in the mirror since coming off and dropping the water and refilling with glycogen?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Yes, I'm looking visibly leaner I would say. I'm intermittent fasting and just had 2 low carb days, so a medium carb day today and tomorrow should make for some nice glycogen replenishment.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

squatthis said:


> Yes, I'm looking visibly leaner I would say. I'm intermittent fasting and just had 2 low carb days, so a medium carb day today and tomorrow should make for some nice glycogen replenishment.


Sweet, so how long did you run it for and what dosage?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Sweet, so how long did you run it for and what dosage?


9 days all together, 3 days at 250mg and the rest at 500mg.

I know it was a short time, but I can't believe how much energy I have compared to when I was on it. Caffeine actually affects me now


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah does make you feel so drained and lethargic doesn't it! Hence I've trained like once or twice since starting!!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Ouch, I didn't quite get to that point. I didn't miss any training sessions and actually trained surprisingly well. I guess at a higher dose than I ran, it would have probs affected my training.


----------



## thehazzle (Jul 1, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Thats because your living on shìt processed junk food mate, clean it up, get the most out of dnp.


This. If your not gonna get the most out of it you might as well just diet properly without dnp and get the same results. Save the dnp for when fat loss really stalls.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

thehazzle said:


> This. If your not gonna get the most out of it you might as well just diet properly without dnp and get the same results. Save the dnp for when fat loss really stalls.


I cut for 12 weeks prior to using DNP, but I still got **** food and carb cravings which were very hard to ignore. The OP is still losing weight eating sh!te and not training much, so why not? I don't see any reason not to use it to help at any point, whether you have a lot or a little to lose, as long as you use it sensibly and don't kill yourself with it.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ur a cnut reading this is making me want to start dnp again on monday lol great progress man but u should try and clean ur diet up even for ur body's sake ! Good luck with the rest of ur cycle man


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Put some pics up you donk !


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Put some pics up you donk !


Oi, that's my word!! I might be getting some up after I'm done, keep ya eyes peeled.



thehazzle said:


> This. If your not gonna get the most out of it you might as well just diet properly without dnp and get the same results. Save the dnp for when fat loss really stalls.


Shut up ******, negged, its upto me what I do, I've made good losses so I'll do as I wish, don't post in here again or I'll send you further into the red.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Breakfast today is a blended shake of: 850ml Soya Milk, 100g Oats, 50g Oat Bran, 100g Whey + Ice. Nice and refreshing, keeping carbs in as I'm starting to think they may not be a problem on DNP for weight loss at all, just the side effect of some heat.. Also carbs generally = fibre etc to help keep the gut in normal function, the lack of them made me feel horrible at the start.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Ive lost 14lb this week dnp and t3 , my last cycle i did the same as you and was doing 750mg ed but i got cravings so bad and scoffd everything so i dropd back down to 500mg and felt alot better and lost more weight


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Get some chesteze aswell you wil feel alot better


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

big-lifter said:


> Get some chesteze aswell you wil feel alot better


ECA never does much for me tbh, I'm pretty stim tolerant! Sucks lol.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

The more of this thread i read the more i really cant wait to jump on dnp next mon!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

12lbs down in less that two weeks using IF. Just saying. :lol: :innocent:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

defdaz said:


> 12lbs down in less that two weeks using IF. Just saying. :lol: :innocent:


More water than me though I'd be willing to bet any money. :innocent:


----------



## thehazzle (Jul 1, 2009)

Lol you cranky son of a bitch. Like I care about forum rep was only trying to help.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

thehazzle said:


> Lol you cranky son of a bitch. Like I care about forum rep was only trying to help.


Did I ask for your help? No.. Now clear off, boy.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I want before and after pics at the end of this mate! Don't let us down!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> I want before and after pics at the end of this mate! Don't let us down!


If they're good enough / worth putting up, I will !


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> If they're good enough / worth putting up, I will !


??????

I don't care if it looks shìt lol don't do a ts23 on us mate!

I wanna see what 750mg dnp ed does to someone! Surely the results are noticeable? Don't be shy now lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

They are noticable definitely, but I started high BF%! We'll see how it goes, will certainly weight to refill and water to drop off for the afters!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> They are noticable definitely, but I started high BF%! We'll see how it goes, will certainly weight to refill and water to drop off for the afters!


Thats a no then lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Thats a no then lol


Aha we'll see, another almost to go yet!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Took some photos just now, so that's a week on exactly, can see a difference, not jaw dropping but noticeable I'd say, I feel I'm carrying a lot of water still from that crap diet the last few days and also DNP, definitely felt I looked a tad leaner yesterday/day before despite weighing more lol, so hopefully if I Can clean my diet up for the last week I can try and drop that and also get more losses.

Ate 5 slices of toast with a little spread for lunch. Going to try avoid eating total junk, likely have steak for dinner, depending on weight loss tomorrow will decide whether to keep carbs in or try get them back out.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Had a mini training session at home, few sets of press ups, overhead tricep extensions and lateral raises ( and a couple of front raises.) Pump was quite good, although look a little flatter I feel from the DNP and smaller, may be in my head though unsure.

Just made another shake, didnt weigh anything out because I was being lazy but approx 400ml egg whites, 60g Whey, 100g Oats and 250ml Milk. Taste good! Steaks I bought the other day went out on 12th, I've seasoned them and left them out to rest, probably going to eat them anyway.. Seem to smell okay, gone a little brown but steak does that as it matures anyway so don't believe that's a bad thing. Probably just have to cremate them to be safe. :crying:

Got another 2 in the fridge as well! + the 3 i've seasoned, fook!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Is that u in ur avi?

I started my dnp today hp stuff also. Took 250mg with my lunch will take rest later in day. Going for a long walk now :/ will take my shaker full of water n some electrolytes. It's been a few hours haven't felt anything yet eeek.

Looking forward to seeing pics


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Is that u in ur avi?
> 
> I started my dnp today hp stuff also. Took 250mg with my lunch will take rest later in day. Going for a long walk now :/ will take my shaker full of water n some electrolytes. It's been a few hours haven't felt anything yet eeek.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing pics


It is mate yes, avi doesn't show my BF% tbh, carry a load of fat round my mid section which I fookin hate!! That's the main area I want to solve. Have wide hips anyway, which is bad enough! Grr.

Good luck with it, IME it kicks in more so on day 3, as by that point it's started to build up. Until that point you may get something, but possibly some placebo also!


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

The steaks will be fine mate get them down ya , how many cals a day are you aiming for ?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Had a mini training session at home, few sets of press ups, overhead tricep extensions and lateral raises ( and a couple of front raises.) Pump was quite good, although look a little flatter I feel from the DNP and smaller, may be in my head though unsure.
> 
> Just made another shake, didnt weigh anything out because I was being lazy but approx 400ml egg whites, 60g Whey, 100g Oats and 250ml Milk. Taste good! Steaks I bought the other day went out on 12th, I've seasoned them and left them out to rest, probably going to eat them anyway.. Seem to smell okay, gone a little brown but steak does that as it matures anyway so don't believe that's a bad thing. Probably just have to cremate them to be safe. :crying:
> 
> Got another 2 in the fridge as well! + the 3 i've seasoned, fook!


If I was you, I would cook them all and then eat it cold. I'd probably make a casserole seen as you have that many. 3 days over should be fine in the fridge though.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

big-lifter said:


> The steaks will be fine mate get them down ya , how many cals a day are you aiming for ?


Not really, playing it by ear.



squatthis said:


> If I was you, I would cook them all and then eat it cold. I'd probably make a casserole seen as you have that many. 3 days over should be fine in the fridge though.


Hmm, unsure how you make a casserole lmao. It's braising steak, so probably be nicer slow cooked (although don't have a slow cooker!) CHeap stuff, so pretty nasty fried even rare, but steak is steak! :drool:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ah cheers. I have wide hips also lol 34 waist and only 180lbs 6.ft 2.

Lost my love handles recently so think this will get that last little bit off. Looking forward to it lol.

What's the min time you would run?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Hmm, unsure how you make a casserole lmao. *It's braising steak*, so probably be nicer slow cooked (although don't have a slow cooker!) CHeap stuff, so pretty nasty fried even rare, but steak is steak! :drool:


In that case, definitely a casserole or stew of some kind. You can cook it slowly in the oven. Check out google for some decent recipes.

Can't say I've ever fried braising steak, but its beaut if cooked slowly.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Ah cheers. I have wide hips also lol 34 waist and only 180lbs 6.ft 2.
> 
> Lost my love handles recently so think this will get that last little bit off. Looking forward to it lol.
> 
> What's the min time you would run?


Sucks! Can't get a bloody V-Taper because of it grr! My love handles/lower back fat are real stubborn, even at 12% odd I that's where it all stayed, everywhere else was lean, really annoying!

Erm depends, low dose then you can run weeks/months (i.e. 250mg ED/EOD), anything above I'd run 2-3 weeks max probably. (500mg 3 weeks max, 750mg+ 2 weeks max.) That's only my personal opinion though.

- - - Updated - - -



squatthis said:


> In that case, definitely a casserole or stew of some kind. You can cook it slowly in the oven. Check out google for some decent recipes.
> 
> Can't say I've ever fried braising steak, but its beaut if cooked slowly.


Will have a look then! Cheers bro.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Right, the "casserole/stew" is cooking :lol: In the end I chucked in:

3 braised steaks seasoned with sea salt, nandos peri peri chip salt and soy sauce

4 carrots sliced up

2 smallish onions quartered

vegetable stock (no beef stock!!)

garlic powder

some mixed herb stuff

1.5 tbspn tomatoe puree

some cornflower

It's simmering away, going to leave it for an hour at least, fingers crossed it'll be edible!! Got 2 steaks left, so depending on this goes, I'll decide what to do with them tomorrow!!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Chowing down, cooked it for an hour, prob ideally cooked for 1.5-2 hours but beef is certainly edible, not chewy etc. Suprisingly edible! Cheers to whoever suggested this lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Well it's been a fookin hot day, was hotter in general so been sweating out something rotten!! Despite eating a better diet today with no junk, I Feel I look worse in the mirror lol, feel more watery bloated. Smashing the vitamin C down this evening to try and remedy this a little, half anticipating no drop in weight tomorrow.. Or possibley an increase.. Hmm! :wacko:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Going to take another arimidex (normally 1ED, so 2 today) to see if that helps drop the water off also.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus:3478196 said:


> Going to take another arimidex (normally 1ED, so 2 today) to see if that helps drop the water off also.


The water weight isnt from E mate so the adex wont help it atall,

Do you think your sweating more due to eating crap yesterday and its just catching up with you?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm using test, and am prone to water weight, so part of it could be from E hence taking the AI lol..

No, thats not how DNP works, the effect of carbs occurs within the hour.. Weighed in this morning at 213.0lbs, so 2.8lbs less than yesterday.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> I'm using test, and am prone to water weight, so part of it could be from E hence taking the AI lol..
> 
> No, thats not how DNP works, the effect of carbs occurs within the hour.. Weighed in this morning at 213.0lbs, so 2.8lbs less than yesterday.


How much test you on mate?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> How much test you on mate?


Only 500mg. Started on a gram, didnt feel it was worth it, so dropped to 500mg.

Last night was mad hot, awful night sleep, mega dehydrated atm. Feeling grouchy and horrible as fook.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats insane you you pretty much ate any thing you wanted and still lost weight ? DNP:wub:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus:3478685 said:


> I'm using test, and am prone to water weight, so part of it could be from E hence taking the AI lol..
> 
> No, thats not how DNP works, the effect of carbs occurs within the hour.. Weighed in this morning at 213.0lbs, so 2.8lbs less than yesterday.


Oh right didnt realise you where on test mate an the way you said it sounded like you where using adex for dnp, my mistake


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> Oh right didnt realise you where on test mate an the way you said it sounded like you where using adex for dnp, my mistake


No no lmao, I'm insulted! :laugh:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus:3478844 said:


> No no lmao, I'm insulted! :laugh:


Lol al buy you a box of allbran to make it up to you


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> I'm using test, and am prone to water weight, so part of it could be from E hence taking the AI lol..
> 
> No, thats not how DNP works, the effect of carbs occurs within the hour.. Weighed in this morning at 213.0lbs, so 2.8lbs less than yesterday.


F**k me mate, so you've lost 18lbs, ate sh1t and in a short period of time?! Might consider DNP after the next bulk!

Havent had time to read it all, but are you looking a lot leaner and stuff?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Fcuk me I've been doing it all wrong!

Next time I'm just going to eat whatever crap I want!

Good going mate, maybe you will reach your goal!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Fcuk me I've been doing it all wrong!
> 
> Next time I'm just going to eat whatever crap I want!
> 
> Good going mate, maybe you will reach your goal!


With his discipline you just wait for the rebound


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> With his discipline you just wait for the rebound


Lol, for every action there is an even bigger reaction!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

MWhaha, I have it all!! TBH 3 caps a day is a strong dose, safe to safe YOU WILL lose weight no matter what your diet is, it's hell day in day out almost lol.. Have been tempted to quit at times, but holding in there. Just fell asleep for a few hours.. Normally I can NEVER sleep in daylight, but where my quality of sleep has diminished so much, I've been doing it every day!!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Update on diet for today:

Meal 1: 10 Slices of Thin bread w/ I can't believe it's not butter

MEal 2: ~175g Oats + 75g Whey

Meal 3: Shake I made, using: ~300ml Milk, ~350ml Egg white, 110g Oats, 75g Whey, Sweetner and lots of ice! Oh and 2 teaspoons of coffee.


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Got to say, you got balls running DNP and eating everything you eat.

At least you are losing weight still, but ever thought being stricter would get you some better results?? Curious. I'm not on an anti-DNP bandwagon.

Hope you reach your goal!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

ZyZee_2012 said:


> Got to say, you got balls running DNP and eating everything you eat.
> 
> At least you are losing weight still, but ever thought being stricter would get you some better results?? Curious. I'm not on an anti-DNP bandwagon.
> 
> Hope you reach your goal!


I don't believe it makes THAT much difference, ofcourse I reckon I could of lost maybe a couple of extra lbs, but my appetite is fooked, all I can stomach is carbs mainly, so I'd rather just eat what I can and make the 2 weeks as least painful as possible than have to feel sick trying to stomach food I don't want to eat, why does it matter, I'm still leaning up?

Don't worry about what I do, worry about your own diet..


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> I don't believe it makes THAT much difference, ofcourse I reckon I could of lost maybe a couple of extra lbs, but my appetite is fooked, all I can stomach is carbs mainly, so I'd rather just eat what I can and make the 2 weeks as least painful as possible than have to feel sick trying to stomach food I don't want to eat, why does it matter, I'm still leaning up?
> 
> Don't worry about what I do, worry about your own diet..


Fkin hell, seriously?

You could have ended it without the "Dont worry about what I do, worry about your own diet..." and I could've understood your point in eating what you want.



Good luck anyway.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Just getting fed up mate, DNP makes me cranky :lol: It's patronizing people pointing it out, no sh*t sherlock I'm well aware B&J's etc would be best avoided, it's common sense, but the fact is I ate it by choice, that's my choice, so bored of people commenting about it. Interested to see how it effects results etc.

Not a dig at you personally.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Update on diet, I ate about 7 slices of ryvita with margerine and now eating 2 braised steaks diced up with fat removed and some rice.

Quite a few carbs today! Albeit reasonabley clean (depends if you class toast as clean or dirty!) Be interesting to see how that affects weight tomorrow. May train later, realy want to but know I'll be mad hot in the gym and feel weak as fook, also feeling flat as hell atm which I hate, yet can't wear a hoodie to hide myself or I'll die of dehydration!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Don't be a tart, get in the gym.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Don't be a tart, get in the gym.


Paha I've been what can only be described as a total "wet lettuce" on this course of DNP. Lots of carbs, not enough protein, no training, feeling sorry for myself!! :lol: Let's just hope it's worth it at the end.. and that I don't do what I've done in the past, and pile it all back on. Hopefully my normal appetite will resume asap after stopping, so I can get back to chicken rice and veg!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

So tempted to try 1 gram (1000mg) just for one day, but at the same time it's undoubtedly going to be horrendous, not sure!!! Was thinking maybe 2 pre-bed, then 2 in the AM..4 pre bed would be too much, 3 is bad enough, 4 would be asking for trouble, but split AM/PM I reckon it might be doable..

On my next run (which will probably be early 2013 depending on where I'm at BF%, well, high run, may run 1 ED or 1EOD in 4 weeks after finishing this to try and get to where I want to be, 10-12%), I may try throwing in a strong appetite supressant i.e. sibutramine or phentermine, to eliminate the carb cravings.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

if it was me i wouldnt up it anymore, this is dangerous substance after all


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> if it was me i wouldnt up it anymore, this is dangerous substance after all


True, easy to get carrid away I guess! :devil2:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> True, easy to get carrid away I guess! :devil2:


lol to true!

im planning on trying 250mg aday to see what sides are like then going no higher than 500mg aday.........Planning to anyway lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> lol to true!
> 
> im planning on trying 250mg aday to see what sides are like then going no higher than 500mg aday.........Planning to anyway lol


Haha if you're not working / have time off, you'll probably give 750 a go, first time for me it was unbareable though, you NEED a fan on you all day, a good one at that. If you're going to be working, especially if you work in doors, anymore than 250 ED would be crazy imo, you'd be soaked. I'm unsure I'd even be able to handle 250 EOD at work, I hope I can though.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Haha if you're not working / have time off, you'll probably give 750 a go, first time for me it was unbareable though, you NEED a fan on you all day, a good one at that. If you're going to be working, especially if you work in doors, anymore than 250 ED would be crazy imo, you'd be soaked. I'm unsure I'd even be able to handle 250 EOD at work, I hope I can though.


im a machanic :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> im a machanic :thumb:


I'm a mechanical fitter also mate, 200mg ed is bearable, boxers only under overalls though lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> I'm a mechanical fitter also mate, 200mg ed is bearable, boxers only under overalls though lol


haha well i do alot of bench work as our main work is engine reconditioning but also do all general work on vehicles aswell,


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Not so bad then! That's the downside of working in an office! Even with the A/C it's hot, I sweat without DNP! On 1g of test I was a sweaty mess, maybe I'd be better running the DNP OFF Cycle, as it's not catabolic and shouldn't have to drop my cals so low anyway using it, hmm.

Think I'm going to get some ROHM Var and run that again for 4 weeks @ 100mg ED with my test, really liked it last time. May come off cycle after that, we'll see.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay so generally loots of heat again today, expecting another very hot night!! Ideally I'd like to come in 211lbs or less tomorrow, but we'll see. Going to take an extra 50mcg of T3 pre bed, along with the usual 3 DNP caps. Looking leaner this evening, results are starting to show I feel, still long way to go though!


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds lile it's working wonders mate. Used Clen and had results, so tempted to try DNP but worried for some reason. Don't trust the sources out there.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

chelios said:


> Sounds lile it's working wonders mate. Used Clen and had results, so tempted to try DNP but worried for some reason. Don't trust the sources out there.


It's good mate, I'm running Clen 120mcg ED and T3 100mcg ED along with it.. For me, clen and T3 without DNP don't do a great deal, not justified by cost imo. Clen is AP clen, so g2g. HP DNP is all I can reccomend as it's what I'm using and all I've ever used, but it's legit.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> It's good mate, I'm running Clen 120mcg ED and T3 100mcg ED along with it.. For me, clen and T3 without DNP don't do a great deal, not justified by cost imo. Clen is AP clen, so g2g. HP DNP is all I can reccomend as it's what I'm using and all I've ever used, but it's legit.


Thanks for that mate. I'll have a look into it. Also using AP clen.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Just started dnp again cos of this lol this time at 500mg a day not the pussy 250mg I did before lol


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> Just started dnp again cos of this lol this time at 500mg a day not the pussy 250mg I did before lol


Chris going in hard! Lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

chelios said:


> Chris going in hard! Lol


 :gun_bandana:

Like a G6!

:rockon:


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

chelios said:


> Chris going in hard! Lol


Lol hope it works better this time


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

You take all ur dnp at same time?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I take mine at the same time yeah. 212.0lbs today, so only 1.0lb drop from yesterday despite clean diet! I believe I'm carrying some food weight, as I've said before DNP seems to mess with my bowels etc.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> Just started dnp again cos of this lol this time at 500mg a day not the pussy 250mg I did before lol


500mg? Fcuk that.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i might try 500mg on friday see how 250mg goes first though.

you lost a lot of weight mate. It been worth it doing 750mg a day?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> i might try 500mg on friday see how 250mg goes first though.
> 
> you lost a lot of weight mate. It been worth it doing 750mg a day?


Erm I'd say so, when I ran 200mg, I was averaging 1lb ED or less in losses, so clearly the 750mg + Clen + T3 has made a good difference.. It's been hell, but hopefully it'll be worth it (Depending on the final result!)


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

haha good going mate. I dont particularly need to lose much fat just a couple of % so will see how it goes this week. been doing 25mcg of t3 as well. Have clen but havent used it.

looking forward to seeing pics. how long u got left?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> 500mg? Fcuk that.


Lol how much are u on ATM ? Also what brand of dnp is it mate


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Im going to use HP if dhacks hasnt stocked up before the weekend i think, starting monday


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> haha good going mate. I dont particularly need to lose much fat just a couple of % so will see how it goes this week. been doing 25mcg of t3 as well. Have clen but havent used it.
> 
> looking forward to seeing pics. how long u got left?


Last dose will most likely be Thursday night!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> Lol how much are u on ATM ? Also what brand of dnp is it mate


200mg mate, BRL labs.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> 200mg mate, BRL labs.


how are you finding BRL? yellow caps?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> 200mg mate, BRL labs.


I never felt too much on 250mg but it made me hold water and I was warm when I had carbs feels ok more of the time tho


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Aren't BRL renowned for being underdosed?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> how are you finding BRL? yellow caps?


Good mate! Roughly 15lb loss in 2 weeks


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Good mate! Roughly 15lb loss in 2 weeks


at only 200mg aday aswell?

- - - Updated - - -



SonOfZeus said:


> Aren't BRL renowned for being underdosed?


this is what i thought but they are cheap


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Aren't BRL renowned for being underdosed?


Lol working for me mate  then again I'm not relying on just that to shift the fat


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Nor am I, clen and T3.. :lol:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

when i start dnp am i ok taking things like antibiotics? painkillers? things along those lines


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Fook knows, not sure anyone can give you a proper answer around that on here.. Painkillers I took the other night and was fine, but antibiotics, if you're taking them at the minute, surely DNP is not a good idea?!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Fook knows, not sure anyone can give you a proper answer around that on here.. Painkillers I took the other night and was fine, but antibiotics, if you're taking them at the minute, surely DNP is not a good idea?!


thats what im thinking, and there antibiotics for my stomach as it keeps cramping up :stupid:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> thats what im thinking, and there antibiotics for my stomach as it keeps cramping up :stupid:


Wait until you're all healthy again before touching DNP mate, as said previously, it's a very serious/strong and potentially dangerous drug, do you really want to be putting that in your body when it's already not as it should be?! Mental IMO if you do!!

It isn't going anywhere, patience! :thumb:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Time to go and re-stock up on sugar free squash!! Gone through 10 litres undiluted since starting lol, averaging total intake of fluid about 5-7 litres ED! Lifesaver, would have NEVER managed to drink that much in water without the help of some squash - highly reccomended.

Think I Might also grab some soya milk and make protein pancakes, yum! Not sure what I could have with them to flavour them up, even with flavoured protein and a **** ton of sweetner they're pretty bland once cooked.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Wait until you're all healthy again before touching DNP mate, as said previously, it's a very serious/strong and potentially dangerous drug, do you really want to be putting that in your body when it's already not as it should be?! Mental IMO if you do!!
> 
> It isn't going anywhere, patience! :thumb:


so aweek after i finish my meds you reckon?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> so aweek after i finish my meds you reckon?


Well I can't really advise you either way as I have nothing to base it on, it'd just be a total guess. PERSONALLY, I'd want to leave it 2-3 weeks minimum, after your bodys been fighting off an illness it's going to need some time of it's own to fully return to a balanced state of homeostasis.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Well I can't really advise you either way as I have nothing to base it on, it'd just be a total guess. PERSONALLY, I'd want to leave it 2-3 weeks minimum, after your bodys been fighting off an illness it's going to need some time of it's own to fully return to a balanced state of homeostasis.


im not ill, dr give me tablets to stop stomach cramps really that she thought was through drinking to much


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> im not ill, dr give me tablets to stop stomach cramps really that she thought was through drinking to much


Too much water/fluid? Baring in mind you'll have to drink a lot on DNP, even more reason to allow it time? DNP can cause cramping from dehydration, and if you're cramping from too much, fook knows!

I remember when I used it for the first time I didn't hydrate with electrolytes so was clearly dehydrated, did some shoulders, walked home, shoulders/traps slowly started cramping, was hunching over, got home, had to sit hunched right over for about half an hour, if I moved it was literally agony, never again!!!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Too much water/fluid? Baring in mind you'll have to drink a lot on DNP, even more reason to allow it time? DNP can cause cramping from dehydration, and if you're cramping from too much, fook knows!
> 
> I remember when I used it for the first time I didn't hydrate with electrolytes so was clearly dehydrated, did some shoulders, walked home, shoulders/traps slowly started cramping, was hunching over, got home, had to sit hunched right over for about half an hour, if I moved it was literally agony, never again!!!


drinking to much alcohol, she made out im an alchy and when i said i drink one day a weekend she looked at me like id just sh!t on her notepad.

ive not drank for while now and been taking tablets, might stop them today and she said they would take about 1week to kick in so i would think its the same out my system?

plus ive stopped drinking now


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Totally upto you mate.

Doing a little experiment today, will let you know what tomorrow along with what my "theory" is, could work, more than likely won't, and you'll all think I'm an idiot, especially C.Hill, but we'll see!! :lol:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Totally upto you mate.
> 
> Doing a little experiment today, will let you know what tomorrow along with what my "theory" is, could work, more than likely won't, and you'll all think I'm an idiot, especially C.Hill, but we'll see!! :lol:


lol do tell us


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> lol do tell us


I'll tell you tomorrow even if it's an epic fail lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> I'll tell you tomorrow even if it's an epic fail lol


lol thats teasing!

you might aswell just spill the beans now lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Totally upto you mate.
> 
> Doing a little experiment today, will let you know what tomorrow along with what my "theory" is, could work, more than likely won't, and you'll all think I'm an idiot, especially C.Hill, but we'll see!! :lol:


Haha me??

Experiments is how we learn and discover new things mate! Have it! Bet it's an uber high dose and shìt loads of carbs lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Fook it C.Hill nailed it pretty much so I'll explain my idea.. It's essentially high/pure carbs. I believe fats are the ultimate enemy on DNP. Here's my reasoning:

You aren't going to add mass on DNP, and any protein consumed will likely just be digested for energy, in the same way carbs will. However carbs will cause an increase in heat.. So 100g of protein v 100g of carbs = used in the same way, but the 100g of carbs will = higher body temperature, which will result in more energy being used.. Fats won't increase temperature, take longer to digest (and mean less time the body can be burning fat) and are more dense, so less food = higher cals..

So I'm going to try a day of pure carbs almost. Meal 1 had some protein, it was 125g Oats w/ 60 whey, apart from that, I'm eating a loaf of WHITE bread (nice simple carbs) and a jar of hartleys jam (which I've already devoured, pure carbs, 0g of fat!)

I realized I can still lose weight eating some junk, but ALL of the junk I've eaten has been reasonabley high fat also, on top of carbs.. B&J, Pizza, Tortilla chips, Margerine all high in fat. So although I still loose okay weight eating them, I feel that fat is what makes the result not as good as it could be..

Looking on tescos websites now for foods which are essentially pure carbs, suprisingly hard to find! There's a little fat in the bread (25g in whole loaf I think?) Full loaf with jam jar was ~2750 calories.

I might be totally wrong, but who knows, only one way to find out!

If anyone can suggest some carb foods, little to no protein and fat, please do! Little to no fat is most important, but I suspect having more carbs with less protein will also be beneficial.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Fook it C.Hill nailed it pretty much so I'll explain my idea.. It's essentially high/pure carbs. I believe fats are the ultimate enemy on DNP. Here's my reasoning:
> 
> You aren't going to add mass on DNP, and any protein consumed will likely just be digested for energy, in the same way carbs will. However carbs will cause an increase in heat.. So 100g of protein v 100g of carbs = used in the same way, but the 100g of carbs will = higher body temperature, which will result in more energy being used.. Fats won't increase temperature, take longer to digest (and mean less time the body can be burning fat) and are more dense, so less food = higher cals..
> 
> ...


sounds like a fooking plan mate, this today your doing this yes?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> sounds like a fooking plan mate, this today your doing this yes?


Yep. Idea only crossed my mind after breakfast, so a bit annoying as I had that protein but given it was only a bit of whey, it's hardly going to sabotage the plan. Be dead happy if this works and I can live off jam sandwiches for the rest of the run! :lol: I know for muscle maintinence it may not be a great idea, but given it's only a short period of time and I'm using some test anyway, do I believe I'll lose any noticeable amount of muscle? Do I f*ck!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nail on the head as I've thought about it before, you'll be fcuking roasting mate! Bump dnp upto 1g


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Nail on the head as I've thought about it before, you'll be fcuking roasting mate! Bump dnp upto 1g


Aha I'm okay when I'm sat in my fan, but if I go out later and see some mates, I'll be toasty as f*ck if I'm chowing on carbs!! Going up to 1g crossed my mind, 2PM 2AM, but really unsure as 750mg is tough. I'll see how this goes first! Maybe there's a reason it gives you carb cravings? Because it wants caarrbs nom nom. Problem is, it's all to easy to eat carbs WITH fat, as most junk foods are, suprisingly difficult to find pure carb sources... Apart from Sugar, and fizzy drinks! Chocolate etc is all rammed with fat! :no:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

So far it seems to be fruit, marshmallows and Tesco Value Foamy Fruits (which I actually quite like) which have little to no fat! What a load of tosh, thought it'd be easier than this!! :angry:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

why not potatos, mash, pasta? normal foods not kids foods lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Did think of pasta, no potatos in the house atm, I imagine simpler carbs would be better though, as they're quicker metabolised. So sugars opposed to more complex carbs. Quicker digestion = quicker rise in heat, sooner they're out of your system = more time for DNP to f*ck the fat up. Hmm.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Did think of pasta, no potatos in the house atm, I imagine simpler carbs would be better though, as they're quicker metabolised. So sugars opposed to more complex carbs. Quicker digestion = quicker rise in heat, sooner they're out of your system = more time for DNP to f*ck the fat up. Hmm.


if this works and you can lose weight while eating fooking jelly babies then reps to you my friend!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Be nice to see how u get on last time I kept my carbs low and protein high lost 1/2 after the water droped off , feeling warm now and it's only be 7 hours from I took my first 2 caps lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> if this works and you can lose weight while eating fooking jelly babies then reps to you my friend!


I'll be fook rich n famous I tell ya!! :lol:You're a genius, just looked, jelly babies have literally fook all fat in, I love jelly babys!! STOCK UP ON THE JELLY BABYS!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> I'll be fook rich n famous I tell ya!! :lol:You're a genius, just looked, jelly babies have literally fook all fat in, I love jelly babys!! STOCK UP ON THE JELLY BABYS!


HAHA! cant wait for the weight in 2moro!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> HAHA! cant wait for the weight in 2moro!


Awkward moment when I come in weighing more today! Night time pre-weigh in will give it away. I can lose upto 10lbs overnight, so Ideally I want to come in at less than 220lbs pre-bed.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

is eating alot of carbs going to cook you from the inside like taking an overdose would?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> is eating alot of carbs going to cook you from the inside like taking an overdose would?


Tbh the heat for me isn't THAT much worse, certainly not in my fan, away from the fan I get sweatier, but it's not DRAMATIC, but noticeable. Nothing to worry about though!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Tbh the heat for me isn't THAT much worse, certainly not in my fan, away from the fan I get sweatier, but it's not DRAMATIC, but noticeable. Nothing to worry about though!


just interested but is it the same thing? how does eating carbs convert to heat?

and is it the same proccess when overdosing?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> just interested but is it the same thing? how does eating carbs convert to heat?
> 
> and is it the same proccess when overdosing?


I don't know, but no amut of carbs will increase heat anything like a higher dose will. Totally different processes without a doubt. For me, heat isnt relative to carb amount, I eat 20g carbs or 100g, no difference in heat increase.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> I don't know, but no amut of carbs will increase heat anything like a higher dose will. Totally different processes without a doubt. For me, heat isnt relative to carb amount, I eat 20g carbs or 100g, no difference in heat increase.


ok thanks mate.

does anyone know what proccess carbs are made into heat on dnp? thanks


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Tomorrow will solve all! So far today I've eaten the loaf of bread, jar of jam and the oats + protein.. Will get some jelly babies later probably, and maybe some apples! Nom nom.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Frosties, coco pops etc

Sorbet, meringue nests


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Tomorrow will solve all! So far today I've eaten the loaf of bread, jar of jam and the oats + protein.. Will get some jelly babies later probably, and maybe some apples! Nom nom.


My DNP's on order,

if it turns out that diet works I'm going to be a happy bunny, literally like a kid in a sweet shop.. 



crazypaver1 said:


> Im going to use HP if dhacks hasnt stocked up before the weekend i think, starting monday


Glad I'm not the only one waiting for that e.mail :whistling:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> Tomorrow will solve all! So far today I've eaten the loaf of bread, jar of jam and the oats + protein.. Will get some jelly babies later probably, and maybe some apples! Nom nom.


If you loos weight on that i'm gone go on DNP and a 2 binge F-it


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh dear sonofzeus, what have you started? Loads of irresponsible fattys trying to lose weight by eating shìt lmao!!!! Seen it all now!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm going on the DNP Snickers and Jam Donut Diet

Irresponsible Fatty


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I'm going on the DNP Snickers and Jam Donut Diet


Yeah man we'll lose all our fat and keep all our muscle!!!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

it works it works I'm going on Ice cream and cake diet


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey guys Iv been keeping an eye on this thread for a while now while I was waiting on my supplier to get stocked up, got the call on saturday and I took my first DNP today!!!! Was gonna try the low carb way myself but am definetley swaying towards the jelly baby and dougnut diet, if I can fit in a six pack of stella as well then were laughing :thumb:

going to go and read contents of stella can now


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

alex the [URL=bear:3483592]bear:3483592[/URL] said:


> Hey guys Iv been keeping an eye on this thread for a while now while I was waiting on my supplier to get stocked up, got the call on saturday and I took my first DNP today!!!! Was gonna try the low carb way myself but am definetley swaying towards the jelly baby and dougnut diet, if I can fit in a six pack of stella as well then were laughing :thumb:
> 
> going to go and read contents of stella can now


Haha


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

In the edge of my seat waitin for sonofzueses pre bed weight in lol


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2010)

He should clearly copyright this diet if it works.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Put some pics up you junk eating dnp swallowing motherfunker


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Pre-bed weigh in, VERY excited. So, this evening I smashed a packet of tesco foamy fruits, and a pack of rowntrees sour faces? Delicous!

Pre-bed weigh in? 216.6lbs!!!! I may be wrong, but there's a very good chance I'll come in at 210.0lbs or less tomorrow based on experience so far!! Fingers crossed!!!! If so, I'm going to be eating lots of sweets tomorrow!

For those getting excited, it MAY work, however be careful what you eat. That doesn't mean eat ANY junk, it has to be CARBS, no fats. So snickers? No go. Chocolate in general, no go.

Roll on the morning!! Sweated out nicely this evening. I also find eating lots of carbs helps me look leaner through the day/drier, seem to bloat out with higher protein and some fats, look more watery?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

liking ur crazy ideas man  hope it gos good tomorrow for u


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Pre-bed weigh in, VERY excited. So, this evening I smashed a packet of tesco foamy fruits, and a pack of rowntrees sour faces? Delicous!
> 
> Pre-bed weigh in? 216.6lbs!!!! I may be wrong, but there's a very good chance I'll come in at 210.0lbs or less tomorrow based on experience so far!! Fingers crossed!!!! If so, I'm going to be eating lots of sweets tomorrow!
> 
> ...


what is your reasoning for this ?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Cheers bro, I really hope this works! Won't want to come off!! :lol:

- - - Updated - - -



Tassotti said:


> what is your reasoning for this ?


Read a few posts back, I explained my idea behind it bro.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Cheers bro, I really hope this works! Won't want to come off!! :lol:


if it dose i might try living of jelly babys all week lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Chris86 said:


> if it dose i might try living of jelly babys all week lol


You might shred up, but you might also end up diabetic!! TBF I'd rather eat tons of bread/toast and jam, love that sh*t! Hard thing will be having to readjust diet when coming off, or those lbs are going straight back on!!


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

How long left?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Last dose will probably be Thursday night mate, so few days! Would love to stay on another week, as I've still a long way to go, but I can't due to work!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Last dose will probably be Thursday night mate, so few days! Would love to stay on another week, as I've still a long way to go, but I can't due to work!


Do you not think you could function at work running a high dose? Or is it just simply the sweating while with customers or co-workers that's stopping you?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Brook877 said:


> Do you not think you could function at work running a high dose? Or is it just simply the sweating while with customers or co-workers that's stopping you?


No, couldn't function, my mind would be constantly on how hot I am.. I'm not sure I could even handle 250mg. I'd also feel stupid walking around the office soaking wet, and quite uncomfortable! My mind is a bit gone on 3 a day, struggle to hold a conversation etc, I'm also quite breathless when I talk, everyone would think I was about to enter cardiac arrest or something!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Plus you've got yellow eyes


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

And that! Haha tbf you can't notice that unless I point it out and you purposefully look, you'd have to be staring right into my eyes close to notice!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Just had a pre-bed snack of 2 slices of wholemeal bread lol, saw mum had bought some, couldn't help myself! Feel blocked up again, really bloated and gassy!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Todays the big day


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Get ur sweaty ass on the scales lol


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

How come your not uploading any pics mate?

Would be good to see a before and after


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mojo-jojo said:


> How come your not uploading any pics mate?
> 
> Would be good to see a before and after


He said he'll post before and after pics when he's finished mate, which is Friday I believe.


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Ahh cool I see, have only seen bits and pieces of this thread lol


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Skimmed though the full thread, is there any chance you could post a summery of your DNP use SonOfZeus ?

Just maybe bullet points good/bad, starting/finishing dose, things to do/don't.

Or I could just read the 346 posts :innocent:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GShock said:


> Skimmed though the full thread, is there any chance you could post a summery of your DNP use SonOfZeus ?
> 
> Just maybe bullet points good/bad, starting/finishing dose, things to do/don't.
> 
> Or I could just read the 346 posts :innocent:


Take large amounts of DNP

Eat Fast Carbs - Jelly Babies, White bread, etc (no fats)

Lose large amounts of weight

Think that's the gist of it


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, here I am, after an awful nights sleep.. Woke up in the night feeling sick as fook, no idea why, not from eating junk because I've done that too many times to count in the past and been fine! Hmm. Ended up wretching and throwing up a little water I'd drank in the night, only a tiny amount, but unpleasant none the less.

Anyway, the bit you guys care about, weigh in! Yesterday I was 212.0lbs, today, I've come in at 208.0lbs.. So 4.0lbs lighter than yesterday! Coincedence? Maybe, same again today to find out.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

haha thats mad. On day 4 for me. Sweated like a beast last night feel normal today though. gonna bump to 500mg over the weekend :$ dont htink I could handle more than 250mg at work though.

I cannot believe eating like that has made you lose weight lmao gj mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You've been putting large amounts of poison in your body and you wonder why you were sick!!!!!!!!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> You've been putting large amounts of poison in your body and you wonder why you were sick!!!!!!!!


I was wretching, I did think wtf am I doing!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> I was wretching, I did think wtf am I doing!


Probably the wholemeal bread. Sack that sh1t off


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Probably the wholemeal bread. Sack that sh1t off


Only white for me from now on!!


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Only white for me from now on!!


Lmao love this thread. Jelly babies and White Bread, **** the hard work, works well anyway.

Again, Cba to skim through every page, what day you on now? I see the weights dropping so assuming you've finished cycle and water weight is dropping off?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

iElite said:


> Lmao love this thread. Jelly babies and White Bread, **** the hard work, works well anyway.
> 
> Again, Cba to skim through every page, what day you on now? I see the weights dropping so assuming you've finished cycle and water weight is dropping off?


hes finishing thurs or fri mate


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Well, here I am, after an awful nights sleep.. Woke up in the night feeling sick as fook, no idea why, not from eating junk because I've done that too many times to count in the past and been fine! Hmm. Ended up wretching and throwing up a little water I'd drank in the night, only a tiny amount, but unpleasant none the less.
> 
> Anyway, the bit you guys care about, weigh in! Yesterday I was 212.0lbs, today, I've come in at 208.0lbs.. So 4.0lbs lighter than yesterday! Coincedence? Maybe, same again today to find out.. :thumbup1:


fair play! keep us up to date with what you eat today mate


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

eh? Weight drops on cycle, people who say it doesn't, I have no idea what they're doing wrong lol, but I lose weight from start to finish!

Going to make a trip down to lidl shortly and see what delicous carby crap I can get my hands on! May get some golden syrup, have a load of that in a big bowl of porridge, some apple fruit loops, and some more toast and jam!


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> eh? Weight drops on cycle, people who say it doesn't, I have no idea what they're doing wrong lol, but I lose weight from start to finish!
> 
> Going to make a trip down to lidl shortly and see what delicous carby crap I can get my hands on! May get some golden syrup, have a load of that in a big bowl of porridge, some apple fruit loops, and some more toast and jam!


Absolute legend. Well... I've never used DNP, so can't comment, but a lot of threads I read, people seem to say they don't notice any weight loss until the water weight drops post-cycle. Glad your not having their issue plus you seem to be running an effective diet. ****ing up the system, it's great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

iElite said:


> Absolute legend. Well... I've never used DNP, so can't comment, but a lot of threads I read, people seem to say they don't notice any weight loss until the water weight drops post-cycle. Glad your not having their issue plus you seem to be running an effective diet. ****ing up the system, it's great. Keep up the good work.


TBF everyones different, because this diet works for me, I'd bet any money someone else could try it and end up gaining weight or ruining their results! Such is the world of bodybuilding! :tongue: But I ain't complaining, suits me down to the ground!!! :lol:


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

LMFAO you've got balls to keep this up, looking forward to seeing the results and hearing your verdict at the end,

my mate always jokes about licking raw chicken before he goes on his hols to drop a stone, i'll bring him into the world of bodybuilding and show him this thread:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Get that on the jelly baby diet!!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay so I bought a white loaf, some strawberry jam, and a big bag sour apple loops and peach loops from Lidl. Ate half of one back of peach loops on the way home :lol: Almost finished the loaf! Sweating like fook.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Mad head!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Feel quite sick already!!


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Feel quite sick already!!


Who ever said your diet was easy eh mate? Haha. Battle through it, push your boundaries, finish that second bag!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

iElite said:


> Who ever said your diet was easy eh mate? Haha. Battle through it, push your boundaries, finish that second bag!


Hahaha, that put a funny image in my head. Headband on, dripping in sweat, crowds of people cheering for me as I gorge down bag after bag of sugary sweets!


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

You doing any weight training mate? Or literally sitting at home eating **** and sweating your **** off lol taking t3?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

No training, in no state to train, also what would be the point in training especially now if I'm eating f*ck all protein? That would have a negative effect if anything IMO.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> No training, in no state to train, also what would be the point in training especially now if I'm eating f*ck all protein? That would have a negative effect if anything IMO.


why arnt you keeping protien intake high even if its just shakes?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> No training, in no state to train, also what would be the point in training especially now if I'm eating f*ck all protein? That would have a negative effect if anything IMO.


You big girl lol

Zero protein zero training for 2 weeks = muscle loss. What a waste IMO.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> why arnt you keeping protien intake high even if its just shakes?


Because I reckon with this theory pure carbs is better, I was consuming protein prior to this, so its only 4-5 days with little/no protein.



C.Hill said:


> You big girl lol
> 
> Zero protein zero training for 2 weeks = muscle loss. What a waste IMO.


Had protein up until yesterday. Regardless, I have no doubt anything I lose I can put back on soon enough, rather sacrifice a little muscle to lose more fat tbh!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Stating a video log week after next.

Title- Eat whatever the fcuk you want and lose weight. The DNP Way.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

STruggling with food suprisingly! It's funny, when you're not allowed it, you can eat it forever, when you are, you don't want to!!!

Finished one bag, think about 5 slices left in the loaf and some jam left. Still got a whole back of sweets! Thought they'd have all been gone within 2 hours tbh!! Bleugh. Might try and force down some toast.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> STruggling with food suprisingly! It's funny, when you're not allowed it, you can eat it forever, when you are, you don't want to!!!
> 
> Finished one bag, think about 5 slices left in the loaf and some jam left. Still got a whole back of sweets! Thought they'd have all been gone within 2 hours tbh!! Bleugh. Might try and force down some toast.


lol this is hallerious


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> lol this is hallerious


Turned out to be 3 slices, munching as we speak!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

god whats the heat level like when you up dose? my skin is cold but i feel pretty damn hot  starting to crave sugar


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> god whats the heat level like when you up dose? my skin is cold but i feel pretty damn hot  starting to crave sugar


750mg is pretty grim to say the least. Hot all the time!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i was sweaty in bed last night. Was boiling at the gym. did low weight high reps and no cardio. gna skip gym tonight and just go three times this week rather than my four. its was about 4c in bedroom last night still slept with no cover on haha missus had a hot water bottle and was laughing at me :s b*tch!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> i was sweaty in bed last night. Was boiling at the gym. did low weight high reps and no cardio. gna skip gym tonight and just go three times this week rather than my four. its was about 4c in bedroom last night still slept with no cover on haha missus had a hot water bottle and was laughing at me :s b*tch!


what dose you on? hp?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

only 250mg (25mcg t3) only get really hot in sporadic periods (after food mainly) and am just warmer than usual (like if you do a moderate workout). tbh its completely bareable as i dont mind being hot. trying 500mg this weekend as a test but as SonofZeus says you have no chance at work with that much.

ye hp


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Im alkways hot anyway so hope i dont cook on this


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

you will be fine  im taking my doses at approx 4pm duno if its better or not before bed but suited me so far.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> you will be fine  im taking my doses at approx 4pm duno if its better or not before bed but suited me so far.


when you take 500mg will you be taking it in 1 dose?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

yep one dose on friday evening lol  ill sleep outside if the missus brings a hot water bottle to bed


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> yep one dose on friday evening lol  ill sleep outside if the missus brings a hot water bottle to bed


lol im like that now, im walikin round in fuk all saying 'open the window, open the window' an shes gettin the electric blanket warmed up, fuk you! lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Haha yeah my mrs is wrapped up constantly?? And she doesn't want the windows open and fan on? Weirdo?!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> only 250mg (25mcg t3) only get really hot in sporadic periods (after food mainly) and am just warmer than usual (like if you do a moderate workout). tbh its completely bareable as i dont mind being hot. trying 500mg this weekend as a test but as SonofZeus says you have no chance at work with that much.
> 
> ye hp


I'm on 500mg and have no problems in work bar feeling lazy all the time lol I've a very active job but it's cold in the work shop so not it's so bad


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> I'm on 500mg and have no problems in work bar feeling lazy all the time lol I've a very active job but it's cold in the work shop so not it's so bad


500mg of hp? if I can handle it the weekend might keep on it till the weekend after doubt it though i need to brain function and get hot moving about.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hot water bottles !?!?!

It's still hot right ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Hot water bottles !?!?!
> 
> It's still hot right ?


ye it is hot. my missus is strange her outside body temp is always really hot so everything is cold to her????????????????????????????????


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> ye it is hot. my missus is strange her outside body temp is always really hot so everything is cold to her????????????????????????????????


hahaha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

missus, her mom n sis all the same. wrapped up in dressinggowns with blankets and open fire on and it was august?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> 500mg of hp? if I can handle it the weekend might keep on it till the weekend after doubt it though i need to brain function and get hot moving about.


I'm using d hacks crystal dnp mate


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Chris86 said:


> I'm using d hacks crystal dnp mate


500mg? Underdosed then, I knew d-hacks was a load of tosh and that ethan was sponsored troll. You'd not be having no problems at work on 500mg HP I can tell you now no matter how cold it is, especially if your job is active.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> 500mg? Underdosed then, I knew d-hacks was a load of tosh and that ethan was sponsored troll. You'd not be having no problems at work on 500mg HP I can tell you now no matter how cold it is, especially if your job is active.


hmmm, anybody else used d-hacks dnp?

getting abit weary of the brand now, anybody else used either d-hacks or hp??


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

Son of Zues how long did it take for you to really notice a difference in body temp? Im 36hrs in now and not really felt any difference on 1 gold cap a day Iv had liitle bursts of heat but not full on sweats like Iv seen described here???

Oh and its a no go on the the stella idea Im affraid :crying: I did have a look and got all excited because a can contains NO fat but unfortunately the same can also contains enough calories to hit my GDA limit 48 times over.... who knew :laugh::laugh::laugh: ah well jelly babies and DNP it is then


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

D-hacks has always been dodgy to me, Ethan was linked to him and seemed to be the only one rating it, I found out they were linked and decide to steer well clear. Stella? As in alchohol? Why the hell would you drink that on DNP?

Alchohol isn't carbs, your body will use that before anything else, so no fat loss, and alchohol will dehydrate you further! Just asking for trouble.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> D-hacks has always been dodgy to me, Ethan was linked to him and seemed to be the only one rating it, I found out they were linked and decide to steer well clear. Stella? As in alchohol? Why the hell would you drink that on DNP?
> 
> Alchohol isn't carbs, your body will use that before anything else, so no fat loss, and alchohol will dehydrate you further! Just asking for trouble.


might have to go down the HP route...............

you rate HP? or is this the only brand youve tried?


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

Ha ha sorry there, it was a bit of a joke in with the jelly babies and dougnut DNP diet 

So how quickly did you notice your body temp rise?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

alex the bear said:


> Ha ha sorry there, it was a bit of a joke in with the jelly babies and dougnut DNP diet
> 
> So how quickly did you notice your body temp rise?


3 days to kick in I'd say. Although some affect within hours on 3 caps.



crazypaver1 said:


> might have to go down the HP route...............
> 
> you rate HP? or is this the only brand youve tried?


Only used HP, but clearly it works, LOADS of guys off here have used it, all good feedback, so no reason to doubt it. I know some guys use the agentinian stuff (can't remember the website now), supposed to be really good too, but more expensive and have to get it shipped from argentina which put me off.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> 500mg? Underdosed then, I knew d-hacks was a load of tosh and that ethan was sponsored troll. You'd not be having no problems at work on 500mg HP I can tell you now no matter how cold it is, especially if your job is active.


i have other dnp here (yellow caps) im unsure on brand im might try them the next few days to see if theres any change


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Right, finished off all the sweets and bread now! :lol:


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

daniel_3855 said:


> wtf sonofzeus all you ever do is bash d-hacks dnp when you not even used it. you have free sample dont you? so try it and see.. like whats been said before you coming across like you are hp rep or summit lol.
> 
> ethan was a customer who no longer has access to the d-hacks dnp because he was trying to hard to recommend people making it look dodge! so he gets a discount its a joke!.
> 
> ...


im not saying there bad dude , it got it from dan before dhacks were out (thought it was still the same stuff) they worked fine the last time i used them and that was only at 250mg i can feel them working now (heat and feel lazy)


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

I've used d-hacks DNP from here...

http://d-hackslaboratories.vpweb.co.uk/BUY-DNP---VIAGRA---T3-HERE.html

Strongest DNP i've ever used....thought i was dying on 3caps during a 5day blast...couldnt even train! lol. Smelt of vinegar from my sweat!

Not tried the t3 from there but DNP is 100% G2G!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

daniel_3855 said:


> old stuff 200mg mate but still 400mg you should feel heat big time. how long you been on them?


ah only on day 2 could feel heat with in hours of the first 2 caps tho lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

daniel_3855 said:


> thanks for the feedback mate i take it you got the last crystal batch....


Is the stuff I'm on crystal mate ? Gold caps ?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I would say gold just checked my emails and was told there crystal :thumb:


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

haha.

I was like...its ok...i've got a week off work..3caps a day, easyyyyyy....was it ****!! I didnt even want to get out of bed. lol.

Will only use them from now on.


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> 3 days to kick in I'd say. Although some affect within hours on 3 caps.


Ideal cheers, thought I was immune or something ha ha

So on everyones personal opinion for maximum fat loss is it better to do a long but weaker course or just nail 500-750mg a day for 2 weeks?


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

alex the bear said:


> Ideal cheers, thought I was immune or something ha ha
> 
> So on everyones personal opinion for maximum fat loss is it better to do a long but weaker course or just nail 500-750mg a day for 2 weeks?


If you order d-hacks...I bet you that you can't do 3caps a day for 3weeks!

- - - Updated - - -



daniel_3855 said:


> cool so you have the crystal mate :thumb:
> 
> whats your carb intake like? more carbs more heat!.


I was on under 30g carbs and was still DIEING!!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I got them on the 11.8.2012


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

daniel_3855 said:


> crystal for defo!
> 
> whats your carb intake?
> 
> sonofzeus sorry for hijacking will peace out soon.


About 120g of carbs a day no simple carbs at all tho , are they 250mg then


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

J.Smith said:


> If you order d-hacks...I bet you that you can't do 3caps a day for 3weeks!


Im gonna jump up to 2 caps tomorrow and see how that goes, got mine through a contact at my gym and I have the same yellow caps but I paid £80 for 30!!!!! Will be going direct next time and am really regreting not doing my homework :no:


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

alex the bear said:


> Im gonna jump up to 2 caps tomorrow and see how that goes, got mine through a contact at my gym and I have the same yellow caps but I paid £80 for 30!!!!! Will be going direct next time and am really regreting not doing my homework :no:


Stroked lol


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

daniel_3855 said:


> yes mate 250mg. 120g carbs is low for me. down some simple carbs get it to around 200mark you will sure feel it even more heat then!. like op has said whacking down loads of jelly babys helps lol.
> 
> i better stop posting on his thread now before i get told off


Yep I better leave too but thank you zues this post has been really useful, you gonna be adding before and after pics up now that it looks like youve hit your ideal weight?


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

I've had those gold caps from Hacks twice before and they're bangin, especially the latest 250mg crystal ones. Usually feel the heat in 4-5 hours, even off 1 cap.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2010)

Any of you guys used D-hacks t3 before?


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2010)

My bad then.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Strong hi-jack, was going to neg but as you acknowledged hijack I won't lol.

Been asleep for a few hours, on and off all day! Partly due to awful sleep at night, partly due to all the sugar (sugar makes me crash HARD.) Just eaten a bout 150g oats w/ a lil soya milk and water, and the remainder of the jam swirled in. Prior to this my weight was 213.0lbs, so sitting very low, however water intake has been lower today due to sleeping so much, but then again I've not had a proper sh*t all day, so suspect I'm carrying some food weight. All in all looking good.

Pics will go up 1 week after I stop, I want to allow my body time to refill with glycogen (look small as fuarkk atm) and drop any water weight I may be carrying. 8lbs to hit target, prior to realizing how well carbs worked, I don't reckon I'd of hit that for sh*t, I reckon I stand a good chance now. Strong 31lbs in 2 weeks :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That's just fcuking mental !!!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> That's just fcuking mental !!!


What is?


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

Fecking bejesus!!!!! 31lbs in 2 weeks!!!! I couldn't put enough thumbs up if I tried so this should do :thumb: 

You have definetly got some merit in this jelly baby and dnp diet now bud


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

alex the bear said:


> Fecking bejesus!!!!! 31lbs in 2 weeks!!!! I couldn't put enough thumbs up if I tried so this should do :thumb:


That's only if I hit my target! Which is looking likely, tbf I might lose even more :lol: Got 4 more weigh ins, so got to lose 2lb ED. Tomorrows weigh in will determine if I'll do it or not IMO.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

U counting ur kcals man or just firing simple carbs down u ? Had a few jelly baby's tonite only like 7 and I'm rosting lol did some reading up tonight and carbs don't same to have any change on fat loss as u said


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Chris86 said:


> U counting ur kcals man or just firing simple carbs down u ? Had a few jelly baby's tonite only like 7 and I'm rosting lol did some reading up tonight and carbs don't same to have any change on fat loss as u said


Just eating. lol mate, that's what I thought, is it true then because SOMEONE told you that? Clearly working for me.. That's why I started originally not eating many carbs, because "someone" told me that you shouldn't.. In bodybuilding, you need to try different methods and find what works for YOU. Clearly this is working for me.

But do as you wish..


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I like ur thinking mate! hope u reach ur goals by the looks of things u will and some more


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> What is?


The loss


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Chris86 said:


> I like ur thinking mate! hope u reach ur goals by the looks of things u will and some more


I've read too many things mate and "thought" they were correct, some from members regarded as being VERY reputable.. I don't doubt the knowledge of some of these guys, but they aren't ALWAYS right, and what works for them may not work for you, so that's the best way I've discovered, is to find out for yourself! :thumbup1:


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> That's only if I hit my target! Which is looking likely, tbf I might lose even more :lol: Got 4 more weigh ins, so got to lose 2lb ED. Tomorrows weigh in will determine if I'll do it or not IMO.


See Iv decided to weigh in once a week so I can be amazed with the results lol its good to see someone actually hitting thier targets though bet you bloody pleased with yourself


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

alex the bear said:


> See Iv decided to weigh in once a week so I can be amazed with the results lol its good to see someone actually hitting thier targets though bet you bloody pleased with yourself


Cheers I like to weigh daily because A) You should see noticeable drops daily with DNP B) it allows me to know where I'm at, if I need to change something up diet wise etc!


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

How U looking? Visibly leaner? Or hard to tell with water?

Anyone commented uve lost weight etc?

If U wernt goin bk to work wud u keep going or u feeling its about time to

Stop anyway?

Looking forward to after pics


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Visibly leaner, result should be even better when water comes off and muscles refill, as I look smaller/flat which is annoying, but I can definitely see the difference. Few lads from the gym commented last night (didn't go to train, had to go down for something else.) I did contemplate asking work for another week off to carry on going, but figured I can't deal with another week of feeling crap like this, I'll do another run early next year anyway probably. I think you guys will definitely notice the difference in the pics. I started high mind, a good 30% I reckon, still not "lean" by any standards, but look a lot better. A darn sight closer!!


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Cheers I like to weigh daily because A) You should see noticeable drops daily with DNP B) it allows me to know where I'm at, if I need to change something up diet wise etc!


smart thinking, Im not overly worried as this is my first attempt and tbh Im not at the stage where every lb counts as its more like every stone lol what sort of bf% are you likely to be at your 210lb target weight?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Man this stuff is making my wind smell toxic :/


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Cool. Glad it's worked out for u mate.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

alex the bear said:


> smart thinking, Im not overly worried as this is my first attempt and tbh Im not at the stage where every lb counts as its more like every stone lol what sort of bf% are you likely to be at your 210lb target weight?


200lb is target weight. Unsure tbh, I reckon 20%, I reckon I'll have to cut right down to about 180lbs give or take to hit 10%. I'm 6'0" - 6'1". As said in above post, started very high, a good 30% I reckon, look absolutely disgusting in the photo ! :lol:

- - - Updated - - -



Sambuca said:


> Man this stuff is making my wind smell toxic :/


Aha it does doesn't it! I get really bad farst if I eat lots of protein and raw egg whites, and it seems to make them smell like that without the protein and egg whites! Vile :lol:


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> 200lb is target weight. Unsure tbh, I reckon 20%, I reckon I'll have to cut right down to about 180lbs give or take to hit 10%. I'm 6'0" - 6'1". As said in above post, started very high, a good 30% I reckon, look absolutely disgusting in the photo ! :lol:


ha ha Iv been training for maybe 6 months and Im at 30%+ bf at 5ft 7 and 203lb now thats disgusting :lol:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

alex the bear said:


> ha ha Iv been training for maybe 6 months and Im at 30%+ bf at 5ft 7 and 203lb now thats disgusting :lol:


lol I went from about 11-12% to 25%+ in 4-6 weeks last year.. Broke up with ex, all went down hill, never been lean again since - so goal is to get lean again!


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2010)

You must have been pounding down the food to double your body fat % in 6 weeks. Great results anyway I lost 15lb on my 2 week run of dnp but I was going at 250mg a day and not eating jelly babies.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Fiction said:


> You must have been pounding down the food to double your body fat % in 6 weeks. Great results anyway I lost 15lb on my 2 week run of dnp but I was going at 250mg a day and not eating jelly babies.


Mate, was averaging 6-10k calories a day, doing that having spent months cutting on 2k, it's no suprise really! Good job, next time, up the dose and the simple carbs, you'll be amazed!! :lol:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

might of missed the weight in but did you drop again from yesterday?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Just weighed in, 208.8lbs, so heavier than yesterday. Unsure why, as weight last night aws looking good. Awful nights sleep, puked again, more this time, might stop the DNP now as it's getting a bit much!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Also on a side night, not sure if DNP is losing its effect, but last night I got into bed after having my 3 tabs and was COLD. Had to get the duvet. Woke up in the night a bit warmer so got rid of it, but wasnt nearly as hot last night as normal, no sweats etc... very strange.. Almost as if it'd lost its effect.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Just weighed in, 208.8lbs, so heavier than yesterday. Unsure why, as weight last night aws looking good. Awful nights sleep, puked again, more this time, might stop the DNP now as it's getting a bit much!


Probably because your living on simple carbs mate.

Definatly time to stop of your puking.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Probably because your living on simple carbs mate.
> 
> Definatly time to stop of your puking.


Maybe. Will try another day of carbs as I have DNP in my system, but avoid so much sugar/sweets as they make me feel fooked. Lots of oats, snack a jacks, low fat noodles or something.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

what about alternating days of eating how you are and eating better


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> what about alternating days of eating how you are and eating better


Bit late, I was due like 2 days left anyway lol, but think I'm just going to stop now, will decide tonight if I take anymore, probably 2 caps max if I do.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

so stopping it better than tapering it off?

you think 250mg will see much fat loss? I dont wanna do any more really lol felt tired last night


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> so stopping it better than tapering it off?
> 
> you think 250mg will see much fat loss? I dont wanna do any more really lol felt tired last night


You don't need to taper DNP, the only reason for doing that would be if you wanted to reduce the sides but carry on with some extra fat loss. Any dose will see better fat loss, just not as much.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm starting to think where I've been sick, I've lost some of my DNP dose. Feel warmish today, but not as hot as usual, also would explain why last night I felt cold (was sick earlier in night, so may have lost all dose) and why weight went up..

Going to take another cap now, see how I feel after that. Then 2 tonight, and maybe 2 tomorrow morning depending on how I feel.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> You don't need to taper DNP, the only reason for doing that would be if you wanted to reduce the sides but carry on with some extra fat loss. Any dose will see better fat loss, just not as much.


look forward to seeing before and after pics


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> look forward to seeing before and after pics


Mm, just worried it's all gone tits up last few days! Really ****ed off, was set to hit target, and now it's all going crap. Foook sake.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Mm, just worried it's all gone tits up last few days! Really ****ed off, was set to hit target, and now it's all going crap. Foook sake.


Haha no backing out of these pics bro!!!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Sounds like its time To call it a day man ! Few extra carbs in me yesterday lost 4lbs whites of my eyes are going abit yellow tho lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Its just annoying because if I eat a ton of carbs, and the DNP isnt in me where I've been sick, I'm just going to get fat! Argh lol. Will do 2 tonight if I'm upto it, and 2 AM, and as long as i'm not sick in the night, smash the carbs.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Its just annoying because if I eat a ton of carbs, and the DNP isnt in me where I've been sick, I'm just going to get fat! Argh lol. Will do 2 tonight if I'm upto it, and 2 AM, and as long as i'm not sick in the night, smash the carbs.


Don't eat a ton of carbs then mate, these drastic rapid weight loss plans always bite you the ****.

How much fat do you really think you'll put on in a day? Fcuk all mate try not to worry.

And as said above i would leave the dnp alone now and concentrate on diet and training to strip the rest.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Diet....? Training....? What the hell is this you speak of?! :tongue:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

No pics no weight loss

- - - Updated - - -

No pics no weight loss

- - - Updated - - -

No pics no weight loss


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

LOLJKS, I actually gained 20 odd lbs eating jelly babys, FUARKK


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I remember a thread on here where someone replaced all their clean carbs with sweets and stuff.

Calorie deficit.

Lost weight


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Weight loss (without DNP) is all about deficit, you can eat anything and lose WEIGHT, composition is a different matter..


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

well my farts are stinking and felt bit sick today not much appetite :/ lol ;'(


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Apart from the drugs, are you taking any supps ?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

You asking me?

If so, some Vitamin C with added Zinc (4-5gs ED), multivitamin on some days when I remember, electrolytes.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> You asking me?
> 
> If so, some Vitamin C with added Zinc (4-5gs ED), multivitamin on some days when I remember, electrolytes.


Yeah sorry meant you. What electrolytes please mate ?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

MyProtein bro, called Electrolytes Plus, 180 in a tub. I use 3 a day normally so 60 days worth in a tub, can't remember how much they were, quite cheap though iirc.

If I was to run 250mg over a long period, I'd only use 1-2 ED (split AM/PM if doing 2).


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah sorry meant you. What electrolytes please mate ?


I use the mp ones.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/electrolytes_plus

There you go, £6.39 a tub, money very well spent if you're going run DNP.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Pre-bed weight was 212.8lbs, so it would "seem" that I should get another drop in weight tomorrow. However iirc it looked the same way last night, and this morning I was up.. I don't know if that's because I lost some/all of my DNP dose in being sick, or whether the carb theory was infact, incorrect. Haven't felt as hot today, not sure again if that's because I lost some dose. Today I've had lots of simple carbs again, so we'll see. Going to drop another 2 DNP tonight, then 2 in the AM, then final dose will be tomorrow night if I'm upto it, probably 1-2 caps.

Praying I'm not ill again tonight! Wish me luck boys!

Edit: Taking another arimidex tonight (so 2 today) as I'm looking a little more watery, probably from all the carbs.. Was meant to jab Tuesday but haven't so will probably do that tomorrow.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

hows the weight in today?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Must be under the 210

Comeon Son Of A Zeus


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

His heads in toilet bowl


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

208.6lbs, so again no drop, actually 0.6lbs heavier than lowest reading... Don't know if carb theory was wrong and it dropped by coindent on them days (seems unlikely though?!) or because I didnt have enough DNP in me from being sick and hence negated losses with carbs. Took 2 last night, will probably take 2 in an hour or 2, and 1 or 2 tonight. PRobably just eat a pretty average diet today, not here nor there.

Edit: Also wasn't sick last night, which was a + :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just thinking out loud here.

Does the body learn to cope with DNP as it does with other poisons. ie Alcohol and tobacco for instance


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

how are you weighting yourself zeus?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Tassotti, possibly, that did cross my mind.. Almost seems that way.

Nochi, how do you explain my 2 days of weight loss then, eating purel carbs, and a LOT of calories?

Crazy, just digital scales mate, same scales each time for consistency. First thing after waking up and having a pi$$


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

U could be holding alot of water man , when I did 250mg a day I put on a lb and over the next 2 weeks after stoping dnp lost 7lbs


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Hopefully lol, be nice if I could drop a few lbs of water! Will find out by next saturday I guess!


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2010)

Even if you don't you lost a ton of weight already.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Hopefully lol, be nice if I could drop a few lbs of water! Will find out by next saturday I guess!


Yeh you whore, I did say earlier that loads of people report losing water after cycle. So I wouldn't worry to much right now, you've done well to drop how much you have already.

How you coping with it in general? I know you keep being sick and what not.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Generally fine, just hot as expected, being sick was the worst bit, mainly because dosing at night you feel worse at night, so waking up in to sweaty bed sheets and pillow cases whilst throwing up isn't the most pleasant experience!! Gonna drop the other 2 caps now!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Generally fine, just hot as expected, being sick was the worst bit, mainly because dosing at night you feel worse at night, so waking up in to sweaty bed sheets and pillow cases whilst throwing up isn't the most pleasant experience!! Gonna drop the other 2 caps now!


what time of day would you say is best/most tolerable to take them?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> what time of day would you say is best/most tolerable to take them?


Personal preference.. If I take them at night, Im hot through night and get **** sleep usually (well, at 3 caps, not so much 2), but by afternoon/evening it's a lot more tolerable. If you dose them AM, you'll feel fooked all day, but probably a little better by the time you go to sleep.. Night suited me better tbh.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Seems doubtful... Dropping lbs in weight, after eating 5k+ calories in a day? Not as simple as that imo.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Aye, like I said everyones different... I reckon you do become "immune" to DNP almost.. 2 caps last night, 2 a couple hours ago, don't feel that hot at all.. Makes you wonder if it's worth doing 250mg for long periods, I suppose higher dose = the quicker your body will become accustomed to it.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Agreed SOZ, I took my last cap yesterday, and all yesterday and Tuesday I didnt feel hot or sweaty at all like I have throughout the rest of the course, my diet and training hasn't changed either?

Reckon it's a 2-3 week burner then dies off??


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I sh1t my guts up today duno if its the dnp or fish or liquid egg white. Had to leave office lol urghhhhh


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

10-14 days I reckon C.Hill. Sambuca, DNP will play with your stomach.. I either had the ****s, or constipated as fook.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I done 6 tabs now. Gonna knock it head until end of cycle and just book some time off work.

You pleased with your blast?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> 10-14 days I reckon C.Hill. Sambuca, DNP will play with your stomach.. I either had the ****s, or constipated as fook.


My bowels have worked perfectly throughout lol no problems.

You both eat a lot of fruit and veg? Well, aimed at sambuca really as I know soZ doesn't lmao


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Aha I've ate **** all fruit n veg during this, but I never used to til recently, and never had problems, normally if I eat a lot of bread it helps lol gives me solid ****s, but on this it's not helped! DNP is known for causing bowel issues tbf.

Yeah I'm happy, be interested to see what if any change comes after coming off.. Hoping to refill for sure, definitely look smaller!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I eat really good. Loads and loads of fruit and vege. Hmm I think I could of been a bit run down before I started might of just caught up with me.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Going to pick up some Beats by Dre (Solo HD's) this weekend, buzzing!! Can't wait to get back in the gym either, should be extra sick training with these.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Going to pick up some Beats by Dre (Solo HD's) this weekend, buzzing!! Can't wait to get back in the gym either, should be extra sick training with these.


Music is responsible for most of my training tbh, such motivation, nothing better than some quality sound mate


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah I fooking hate training without music, find it really difficult to get in the zone. Hopefully they'll make cardio more enjoyable too, cause my current headphones I use are sh*t and always fall out! :cursing:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Actually boiling today lol, wasnt hot early, now I'm roasting! Eaten quite a lot today, carbs protein and fat so doubt I'll lose anything tomorrow, but nvm!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

My spnk is day glow yellow I can't be shooting that up the missus


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Aha aint it, fooking weird like!! Not sure how you'd go about explaining that one.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice cant wait for the ****s, the plugs, yellow sweat, yellow eyes, spunk like av got clymidia an genearal feeling like ****


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Aha it's a ball!!

Think I'm going to have a good cheat tonight, B&J's and whatever tickles my fancy, last chance to eat crap without worry about gaining (too much) fat. PRobably only 1 cap tonight, then back to normal diet as of tomorrow and hopefully training!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Aha it's a ball!!
> 
> Think I'm going to have a good cheat tonight, B&J's and whatever tickles my fancy, last chance to eat crap without worry about gaining (too much) fat. PRobably only 1 cap tonight, then back to normal diet as of tomorrow and hopefully training!


Cheat tonight?? you've cheated the whole cycle! Pmsl

Go nuts mate, reading this thread has just reminded me how sh1t it is being on it!

I hate the stuff but results are like nothing else aren't they!!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

my hat gos off to u mate ive been on it 4 days and i feel like pure **** today could hardly breath was wild wont be taking any more tomorrow thats for sure, the carb cravings i get are crazy, yellow eyes day glow green spunk sweating like mad ,not sure if i will ever use dnp again ive still over 50 caps of it ffs lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> my hat gos off to u mate ive been on it 4 days and i feel like pure **** today could hardly breath was wild wont be taking any more tomorrow thats for sure, the carb cravings i get are crazy, yellow eyes day glow green spunk sweating like mad ,not sure if i will ever use dnp again ive still over 50 caps of it ffs lol


What dose was you on mate?

Yellow eyes???? Not good pal, you gotta remember this is poison lol copying soz is bloody stupid IMO, slow and steady.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Aha it's a ball!!
> 
> Think I'm going to have a good cheat tonight, B&J's and whatever tickles my fancy, last chance to eat crap without worry about gaining (too much) fat. PRobably only 1 cap tonight, then back to normal diet as of tomorrow and hopefully training!


Fcuk off you've cheated for the last few weeks!!! Cheeky Cnut lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

500mg mate i was not copying lol i did 250mg and did not feel the heat much so thought 500mg was the way to go clearly not and tbh i dont think il use dnp again lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> 500mg mate i was not copying lol i did 250mg and did not feel the heat much so thought 500mg was the way to go clearly not and tbh i dont think il use dnp again lol


You don't have to be hot and sweaty and yellow for it to be working lol keep a low dose(250mg) for a few weeks, see what happens, you'll be suprised.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> You don't have to be hot and sweaty and yellow for it to be working lol keep a low dose(250mg) for a few weeks, see what happens, you'll be suprised.


live and learn lol i sure did :thumb:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

But the cheats before had a purpose, honest!!!! :lol:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Mate! I cant wait to smash the dnp ha


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Trust me, you can.. When you're on it, you'll be questioning why the whole time!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Trust me, you can.. When you're on it, you'll be questioning why the whole time!


Lol al be doing 500mg max im hoping due to work but who knows haha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm gonna start at 1750mg and fry eggs on my stomach


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I'm gonna start at 1750mg and fry eggs on my stomach


Bacon with mine please mate


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Decided I'm going to pie the cheat off tonight, as you've said C.Hill I've had plenty of "cheat" foods during this, and I had a pizza for dinner which is suffice. Not going to have any more DNP now, absolutely cooking atm!! Suspect I'll probably come in heavier tomorrow due to all the food today (tons of oats, some bread and spread, a pizza and some whey.) We'll see. So this run is officialy over, will get some pics up once any water has come off and I've refilled (hopefully next Saturday.) Picked up my beats earlier, going to go train tomorrow, can't wait! Actually looking forward to doing some cardio to, never thought I'd say that!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Well done mate. This is the serious part now, how bad do you want it? Time to tighten the diet up and hit the cardio. You can do it!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Well done mate, It's been a good log, interesting reading..

I'm looking forward to seeing your pics (no ****) and seeing if the weight stays off/you lose more in the next few weeks...


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

would be great to see the pics after reading this log, well done mate


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cant wait for pics


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Had a little arm session tonight, felt weak as FOOK, and looked tiny and flat as hell!! Praying once it's out my system and muscles refill I'll be back to normal.. Could see more veins and definition, but couldn't even get a pump..


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Weighed in this morning at 206.4lbs, didn't take any DNP last night. So final loss is: 24.6lbs. Now just to wait for any water to come off and refill!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Weighed in this morning at 206.4lbs, didn't take any DNP last night. So final loss is: 24.6lbs. Now just to wait for any water to come off and refill!


not bad on the diet youve had


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well done man


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Aha yeah! Just want to refill, look and feel so small atm !! :thumbdown: Shoulders today!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Aha yeah! Just want to refill, look and feel so small atm !! :thumbdown: Shoulders today!


you think youve lost much muscle during the dnp mate


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Dunno, have to wait and refill to see! I look and feel a fair bit smaller, hoping that's just the lack of glycogen in muscles though!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Dunno, have to wait and refill to see! I look and feel a fair bit smaller, hoping that's just the lack of glycogen in muscles though!


what do you mean by refil please?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

DNP starves your muscles of glycogen and also your liver... Glycogen is the form in which your body stores carbs. They give the muscle a "full" look, take it away, and they look flat and smaller..

WHich is why bodybuilders deplete glycogen and then have simple carbs before a show, as the rebound in carbs causes them to fill right out. Apparently you get an anabolic rebound coming off DNP? Be interesting to see what that brings if anything.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> DNP starves your muscles of glycogen and also your liver... Glycogen is the form in which your body stores carbs. They give the muscle a "full" look, take it away, and they look flat and smaller..
> 
> WHich is why bodybuilders deplete glycogen and then have simple carbs before a show, as the rebound in carbs causes them to fill right out. Apparently you get an anabolic rebound coming off DNP? Be interesting to see what that brings if anything.


does glycose supps need to be run with dnp then?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Can't be assed reading back.

Was this your first blast at DNP SOZ


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Nope did another blast earlier in year for 8-10 days iirc and 2 caps ED most days, starting on 1 ED. Can't remember the losses but weren't nearly as good as this run, and was higher BF% so couldnt really see the results!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> does glycose supps need to be run with dnp then?


No, your body won't store it, DNP will use it, nothing you can do but get on with it! That's why at high dose I find it near on impossible to train! So weak and unmotivated because it makes me look sh*t.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> No, your body won't store it, DNP will use it, nothing you can do but get on with it! That's why at high dose I find it near on impossible to train! So weak and unmotivated because it makes me look sh*t.


got ya


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

I suppose from what you've just explained, is why people use DNP alongside Slin to keep that glycogen / fat down. Clever


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Presume so, don't really know fook all about slin though so can't make a fair comment!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

so your weighting again sat and posting pics or weighting everyday still up untill sat?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Put the pics up now you flat jelly jaby


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Pics won't be this sat, but next if I do them, once I've dropped any water/reinflated.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Pics won't be this sat, but next if I do them, once I've dropped any water/reinflated.


Lmao the difference ain't gonna be that noticeable mate just put them up now!


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

get those pics up stop being a sissy about it lol

on a side note ill be doing a review of d-hacks dnp very shortly WITH BEFORE AND AFTER PICS


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

MR_SHADOW said:


> get those pics up stop being a sissy about it lol
> 
> on a side note ill be doing a review of d-hacks dnp very shortly WITH BEFORE AND AFTER PICS


sound im starting his stuff soon aswell


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Nope, won't put any up at all at this rate!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Nope, won't put any up at all at this rate!


Ok ts23 calm down


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Ok ts23 calm down


He never did put those pics up in the end... I do wonder whether he actually was taking 4-5G Test or whatever it was a week though.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I've said when I'll put them up, people nagging = annoying. Negs for everyone who asks for pics from this point until I put them up! :innocent:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

iElite said:


> He never did put those pics up in the end... I do wonder whether he actually was taking 4-5G Test or whatever it was a week though.


I did genuinely believe him mate! Even the amount of food he was eating! He seemed sincere and not a bullshìtter, would loved to have seen the progress pics 



SonOfZeus said:


> I've said when I'll put them up, people nagging = annoying. Negs for everyone who asks for pics from this point until I put them up! :innocent:


Double negs for negs 

PICS!!!!!!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Triple negs for doubles..


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Triple negs for doubles..


Funny Cnut!


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

MR_SHADOW said:


> get those pics up stop being a sissy about it lol
> 
> on a side note ill be doing a review of d-hacks dnp very shortly WITH BEFORE AND AFTER PICS


Same here mate just got my d-hacks Dnp today! Give my mate half both doing cycle log on here with before after pics. We both downd 2caps around 2ish and holy smoke the heat has hit me already sweating my tits off already changed my t-shirt twice up to now lol. But on the other hand my mate not had the heat yet? But defo feels hotter than usual just not as hot as me strange. I think everyone must react differently?.


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

Bluemoon9 said:


> Same here mate just got my d-hacks Dnp today! Give my mate half both doing cycle log on here with before after pics. We both downd 2caps around 2ish and holy smoke the heat has hit me already sweating my tits off already changed my t-shirt twice up to now lol. But on the other hand my mate not had the heat yet? But defo feels hotter than usual just not as hot as me strange. I think everyone must react differently?.


the fact that you are feeling it more then you mate is that you may be more sensitive to dnp you mate may start to feel it more later in the day  good to ya both with your cycle im starting mine on monday


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks mate I have just done a google search and sounds like your correct some guys more sensitive than others to Dnp!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Bluemoon9 said:


> Thanks mate I have just done a google search and sounds like your correct some guys more sensitive than others to Dnp!


does anyone think that the people who are more effected by dnp side effects means they are also more effected by the fat loss effects?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

daniel_3855 said:


> Good question, I may pm ausbuilt see what he thinks!


any news on this?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Bump


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I did genuinely believe him mate! Even the amount of food he was eating! He seemed sincere and not a bullshìtter, would loved to have seen the progress pics
> 
> !


I really dont think he was doing it, he would surely put pics up if he wasnt lying. It is pretty easy to seem sincere and not a bull****ter online.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What's the question for Aus?

Do different people react differently to different drugs ?

Yes please. Someone ask him that. PMSL


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

kingdale said:


> I really dont think he was doing it, he would surely put pics up if he wasnt lying. It is pretty easy to seem sincere and not a bull****ter online.


Soz is soooooo gna rep you down lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I was talking about Ts23 zeus, you thick cu*t


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh LOL, my bad! Fookin holding loads of water again now! Ate a lot of crap the few days after, cravings continued, haven't weighed myself, put some fat on though i think only a little, back on the diet now, debating getting up at 6 for cardio.. Ergh


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

PICS or no750mgDNP


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Also refilled btw, arms are still a fair bit smaller mind, but they don't really look much smaller, and looking a lot better in the gym, FAR from lean but more veins, alot more definition showing etc which was motivating during back today! Strength still isn't back to what it was, but no doubt not fully "recovered" so to speak from the DNP.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

What's happening with the pics mate? You not happy with results?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

It was cold an raining last nite i.slept allnight with window open and i still woke up sweating! Dreading dnp lolq


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I said I'd put some up next sat! I want to drop this water off and get back to where I was after DNP and stick one up now I've filled out, as I looked a lot smaller having just come off. If I don't do it soon, I'll just stick the ones I have up.

- - - Updated - - -

C.Hill, I'm very pleased with the results, just not happy with how I look still lol, if I was lean I'd be happy, but I'm still far from it! Wish I could run another 2 weeks already lol, hit up the cardio this morning, back on the diet, hopefully make some progress!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

how long after last time can you carb up?


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

looking forward to the results mate, i got some dnp on the way now

doubt il be doing 750mg tho

never say never  lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> I said I'd put some up next sat! I want to drop this water off and get back to where I was after DNP and stick one up now I've filled out, as I looked a lot smaller having just come off. If I don't do it soon, I'll just stick the ones I have up.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> C.Hill, I'm very pleased with the results, just not happy with how I look still lol, if I was lean I'd be happy, but I'm still far from it! Wish I could run another 2 weeks already lol, hit up the cardio this morning, back on the diet, hopefully make some progress!


You should have sorted the diet and cardio from the start mate, oh well, live and learn!


----------



## Al Pacino 10 (Sep 19, 2010)

Just completed 10 days at 500mg a day + 50mg T3 with the help of this thread and info provided.

Lost just over 6kg

Al.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Al Pacino 10 said:


> Just completed 10 days at 500mg a day + 50mg T3 with the help of this thread and info provided.
> 
> Lost just over 6kg
> 
> Al.


Is 6kg in 10days good? When did you stop? Has water weigjt dropped yet?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I Had mad carb craving still for days after, and the fact i looked so small and crap I wanted to eat carbs desperately to refill. In reality, it would be better to wait it out and slowly refill, but for me, I have no patience and a stupid logic!! Going to keep the cardio up and around 5g Vit C ED + 25-50mg Adex ED to try and drop the water.. Seem to look really bloated around the mid section atm, diet is back to being clean, not sure if sodium may be too high though from seasoning etc, will have to experiment.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:



> around 5g Vit C ED +* 25-50mg Adex ED* to try and drop the water..


How much adex?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

squatthis said:


> How much adex?


Gotta be a typo surely.


----------



## Al Pacino 10 (Sep 19, 2010)

No water weight drop I didn't seem to put any on? Sort of a test run to see how I managed with work etc.

I've got enough to run another blast late Nov most probably at 500mg + 100mg T3 a day for 14 days.

Al.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL, sorry, 1-2mg Adex, was thinking I was using Aromasin still for a minute.. Did some more cardio this morning, 30 mins LISS, 10 mins HIIT, 5 min warm down. Still looking watery, grr!!!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I dropped from 196lbs to 182lbs during that 200mg ed 2 week course, one week later I'm sitting at 185lbs in best condition I've ever been in.

Think it's safe to say sitting on your ass consuming no protein and just simple carbs for 2 weeks is not the way to do it lol would you agree? Not tryna be a Cnut it's just you've got a few followers here that will try what you advocated and fail miserably(as i predicted).

Would leave high doses of adex alone too mate as its high estrogen that causes water bloat and your only on 500mg test? Crushing your estrogen will delay muscle gains and recovery.

Keep eating clean and hit the cardio and lift heavy, you'll soon drop the weight mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bumpety bump for pics!!!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Bumpety bump for pics!!!


Rep's for pic's pledge.. :thumb:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Bumpety bump for pics!!!


:thumbup:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Interesting thread!

Have not seen anyone mention anyform of PCT or recovery process after this though- assume it's not necessary??

- - - Updated - - -

Interesting thread!

Have not seen anyone mention anyform of PCT or recovery process after this though- assume it's not necessary??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Where the fcuk are the pics !!!!!!!!????????


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Bump for Pics...

Bump for Pics...

Bump for Pics...

Bump for Pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haylee96 (Oct 6, 2012)

h

ts okay for me?


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Where the fcuk are the pics !!!!!!!!????????


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Bloody hell, just read 40 pages and no last page to this story!:no:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

He last logged in last week on 6th October. What a lazy letdown cnut. Oh well.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> He last logged in last week on 6th October. What a lazy letdown cnut. Oh well.


Lol

Say it like it is mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Lol
> 
> Say it like it is mate


Just hate it when things like this happen lol it's happened loads of times. They talk the talk about how taking high doses of such and such will give super results and promise pics......and surprise, surprise, they don't walk the walk and no pics! Wtf?!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Surprise surprise...cilla black or holly willabooby???

But seriously I know what your saying, at least see it through or close the thread up

He might be curled up in a big yellow ball somewhere


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

probably not even him in his avi


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> He last logged in last week on 6th October. What a lazy letdown cnut. Oh well.


Yup. He did a log like this before and left it hanging.


----------



## thehazzle (Jul 1, 2009)

Surprise surprise guess he didn't get the results he was after mega dosing dnp an eating a dog sh it diet. Did try to warn him and just got flamed.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Ts23?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Hope this isn't him

http://www.itv.com/news/update/2012-10-20/man-dies-after-taking-bodybuilder-drug/


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bump


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I think his avoiding this mate.

look he did it he knows it was the wrong approach i think u guys need to leave him alone


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just delete the thread then


----------



## deec86 (Apr 7, 2012)

Mother fawker no pics after that what a cvnt


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

LET DOWN!


----------

